# Ralph <3 Keffals



## 3322 (Aug 19, 2022)

For once we have a love thread instead of a vs thread. Keffals and Ralph have teamed up to take down the evil Kiwifarms.



tweet / archive

tweet / archive

tweet / archive

tweet / archive

Keffals admittedly passes better as a woman than Meigh, this pairing is just meant to be.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 19, 2022)

Teaming up with a troon? Come on ralph you are such a whiny faggot


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Aug 19, 2022)

Demon baby No. 3 coming soon, this time more cursed and abominable than could even be imagined.

Thumb that stinkditch Ethan.


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 19, 2022)

Lucas will immediately stab him in the back


----------



## 3322 (Aug 19, 2022)

Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?


----------



## Persepolis (Aug 19, 2022)

This really is the dumbest move he could've made, Keffels will either never acknowledge him or he'll tell him to fuck off.


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (Aug 19, 2022)

As Ralph is a member of American First, him liking men does not come off as a shock.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 19, 2022)

3322 said:


> Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?
> 
> View attachment 3618575View attachment 3618576


Well Ralph certainly has a type I’ll give him that… 

I love Ralph’s desperation get us shut down he is parroting the same fake news that trannies won’t stop going on about

_ “The K*wi F*rms kills twans pweple cuz dey use our birth name *sad uwu*”_


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 19, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> *Well Ralph certainly has a type *I’ll give him that…
> 
> I love Ralph’s desperation get us shut down he is parroting the same fake news that trannies won’t stop going on about
> 
> _ “The K*wi F*rms kills twans pweple cuz dey use our birth name *sad uwu*”_


Willing? Dude has zero standards despite what he says. I mean Meigh is a _paedo _how much lower can you get than paedo


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 19, 2022)

Imagine going so low that you want to side with a tranny groomer.
This is an all time low from the killstream! Sad! Pathetic!
Also how will Nick tolerate this knowing that Lucas tried to take down his bestfriend Destiny?


----------



## 3322 (Aug 19, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> Willing? Dude has zero standards despite what he says. I mean Meigh is a _paedo _how much lower can you get than paedo


Keffals would honestly be an upgrade, he grooms kids on discord but at least he doesn't watch anime.


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Mantsu must be terrified that Ralph is about to pick up a new GF(male)


----------



## BeanRespecter (Aug 19, 2022)

If both awful extremes of the 'political world' hate this place...this must be the place to be.


----------



## Hazel Motes (Aug 19, 2022)

The Ralphashemale arc begins.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 19, 2022)

The only thing these people have in common is gonorrhea and a likewise-burning hatred for Joshua Connor Moon. Any alliance formed on so shaky a foundation is likely to result in a hilarious betrayal.

And although we make fun of the swine and his horse, KF has been more or less indirectly responsible for almost every W Ralph has taken lately by making fun of his equally barnyard tier enemies, so aren't we really better considered his natural ally against the tranny menace?

Gunt logic at it's finest.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 19, 2022)

Lmfao what?
Ralph you're such a soy filled bitch.
Lucas looks more like a woman than Mantsu at least, especially when you see them side by side.
Go get that stink ditch Porkins, at least this one doesnt watch anime.
It could be profitable as hell, Lucas can farm Gunt Grease and process it into estrogen for the faggots on his groomercord to buy 
Go on Ralph my son, chase that Wiggler.
Maybe you can get him to fart for you.


----------



## MooseGump (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm sure America First appreciates him branching their reach out to the Keffals crowd


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 19, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Lucas looks more like a woman than Mantsu at least, especially when you see them side by side.


Mantsu did tell Chris Chan she was having gender issues.


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Aug 19, 2022)

For someone who says he's not a bitch, he sure acts like one. 

As for calling it a criminal enterprise, I can guarantee that Ralph's own rapsheet trumps any supposed crime this website is accused of.


----------



## A Traveler (Aug 19, 2022)

Ah man, it's a full blown Lolcow Fiesta. Break out the mariachi band folks this about ta get spicy!


----------



## WutangLee (Aug 19, 2022)

Please God. I don't ask for much, but please let them join forces.


----------



## buttmunch (Aug 19, 2022)

ralph literally psychologically broken to the point of siding with extreme mental illness, you hate to see


----------



## Victim2988 (Aug 19, 2022)

Not at all surprised. The gunt is as fake as boogie2988, everything he is pretending to be is for some cheap $ to spend on casino and black whores. 
Nobody today believe that gunty has ever be a savior of the white race or even just an alt-righter. As all the grifters in the sektor he's always talking about pedos, while grooming 17 years old online and having a kid with a pedogirl. 
Ralph is not a christian or a trad or a proud southerner. He's a wigger living in the ghetto, obama-lover reject whose ancesters fought for the yankee side and nowadays just waiting for welfare.  He never really worked in his life and will never have a real job. 
Ragepig has also never be for law & order, as he's long history of judicial troubles is proving. Virtue signaling online, and then driving at double the speed limit in a urban area or driving while texting, and drunk. What an hero of the cause. His son that he will never met will be proud. 
That's why it's just logical that he will happily team up with a communist troon that cancels people on social media. Better suck a babydick to own the a-logs, another one 5 stars day bitches!
Pig doesn't believe in anything. He wants the $ for the booze, the gambling and fucking a black pussy before passing out. Nevermind if the facade is crumbling, who cares about the future when you're puking black blood.


----------



## byuu (Aug 19, 2022)

They're right. You guys gotta stop killing people.


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh you damn kiwi farmers I swear to God after I read this thread I'm going to walk 2 miles. I'll have you all know that me and my forever fiancee are just fine and don't need a third wheel.  My Ronnie would be so proud look at us.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 19, 2022)

actually, groomer trannies are very based and redpilled! christ is kang! go take that HRT, kid! america first!


----------



## Lockbean Raisin (Aug 19, 2022)

The offspring of Ralph and Lucas will bring forth annihilation on a planetary scale just like that one SCP.


----------



## my sweet pantsu (Aug 19, 2022)

Imagine a man being a more attractive woman than your genetic woman pedo horse.
Couldn't be me...
FIVE STAR DAYS BITCH


----------



## NaggotFigger (Aug 19, 2022)

Feignedgoat said:


> Oh you damn kiwi farmers I swear to God after I read this thread I'm going to walk 2 miles. I'll have you all know that me and my forever fiancee are just fine and don't need a third wheel.  My Ronnie would be so proud look at us.
> 
> View attachment 3618712


He's definitely hollering if someone caught him lying about him walking for 2 miles. The fat pig is too egotistical to walk outside and loving his horse abomination. 
No no! The Ralphamale will go outside and care less about the dang dirty Kiwi Farms! No shit, you hog.


----------



## RSOD (Aug 19, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Demon baby No. 3 coming soon, this time more cursed and abominable than could even be imagined.
> 
> Thumb that stinkditch Ethan.


HEYYY I NEED THE GUNT MAN PLEASE I AM DYING


----------



## Regio Consiglio (Aug 19, 2022)

Sex tape when?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Aug 19, 2022)

Let's discuss the logistics of the upcoming Gunt Tape mk. II: how will ralph thumb keffal's asshole and sniff her tranny shit if his dick is already occupying that hole?


----------



## Lomax (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph uses 'believe all women' as a slur, but jumps gunt first into 'believe all trannys'


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 19, 2022)

While where he was born considered South of USA(I asked Texans) I don't think they will consider Ralph as a southerner


----------



## TurdFondler (Aug 19, 2022)

KIWIFARMS IS EVIL says the anti-farms coalition comprised of perverts, deviants, child molesters and drug addicts.


----------



## Near (Aug 19, 2022)

Literally anything for a W. People support this sellout fuck lol


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 19, 2022)

Lucas looks more feminine than Amanda Morris.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph could die of an overdose on xannies or liver disease and somehow the farms will get blamed.


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## HawHawHeeHee (Aug 19, 2022)

Just two men with tits, united by hatred of Null.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 19, 2022)

Do you think love can bloom even on a battlefield? @Null


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 19, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> Teaming up with a troon? Come on ralph you are such a whiny faggot


A hole is a hole.


----------



## Null (Aug 19, 2022)

you've heard of _smashing box_, now tune in to the Killstream for _bashing gash_.


----------



## and 69 others (Aug 19, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> For someone who says he's not a bitch, he sure acts like one.
> 
> As for calling it a criminal enterprise, I can guarantee that Ralph's own rapsheet trumps any supposed crime this website is accused of.



The ragepig cries out "criminal!" As he throws trotters at a female. - Me


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 19, 2022)

For the love of all, if Ralph leaks a sex tape of him thumbing Keffals' ass, please do not watch it. That's eldritch horror levels of disgusting.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Aug 19, 2022)

lmao a Gunt+Tranny alliance has formed


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph can't lose he's two tits ahead and his are actually real.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 19, 2022)

KhorneFlakes said:


> View attachment 3618808


He jumped from one fag to another. You gotta see it!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 19, 2022)

Who are these "numerous people", Ralph!

Oh wait!


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 19, 2022)

DMs blowing up.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 19, 2022)

Peaceful Sunset Productions, LLC, located at PO Box 42183, Richmond, Virginia, 23224, United States is an actual criminal enterprise that defrauded and exposed hundreds of its own subscribers' personal information through its www.killstream.tv service. @Cloudflare, please think of the children!


----------



## AgendaPoster (Aug 19, 2022)

There's but a tiny step from accepting buttfucking catboys as your master to teaming up with DIY estrogen castrato femboy


----------



## Shek$il (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## LanternsNSongs (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't follow Keffals so I have to ask people who do, what is the O/U for Keffals and Ralph having sex? If (when) they do, would he leak the tape before Ralph does?


----------



## Inside your walls (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Aug 19, 2022)

The only difference between Ralph and Keffals is reproduction.


----------



## Eggward biscuitbottom (Aug 19, 2022)

byuu said:


> They're right. You guys gotta stop killing people.


Think about it if we dont we keep more active threads meaning we need more mods. Do you want to be responsible for more jannies?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 19, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> The only difference between Ralph and Keffals is reproduction.


That is to say, Lucas' dick is bigger.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Aug 19, 2022)

They really should team up! Meigh might be the only woman alive who looks more like a tranny than a tranny.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 19, 2022)

When Keffels gets outed as a pedo, is Ralph going to give himself the same "you endorsed a pedo" treatment and ahog himself?


----------



## deadcowcultist (Aug 19, 2022)

and behold a?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 19, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> When Keffels gets outed as a pedo, is Ralph going to give himself the same "you endorsed a pedo" treatment and ahog himself?


It hasn't worked so far with Flamenco, Dax, Chaggot, Meigh, Vito, Anglin, uhh...


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph knows this one is a dude right? He's not going to try and reproduce with this mutilated meat sack is he?


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Aug 19, 2022)

Is this the second merge, first Chris, and now Keffals?


----------



## lemonsensei (Aug 19, 2022)

3322 said:


> Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?
> 
> View attachment 3618575View attachment 3618576
> View attachment 3618580View attachment 3618581


So Ralph’s into the three booba? *Gag* Don’t worry, I’ll see myself out…


----------



## Scipio (Aug 19, 2022)

Interesting, guess Ralph is going with the old adage of "The enemy of my enemy is my friend."


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 19, 2022)

normally i would say "you better than that Ralph" but than i remembered everything that happened the past 2 years.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph just sees this as a way to get mentally unstable and damaged teenagers to groom into his horse throuple after May and Faith didn’t work out


----------



## Motherf*cker (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph sees Keffals getting news attention and he wants to glom on using his non-existent fame to get attention and basically have a 360 of Gamer Gate.  Of course Ralph is this retarded.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 19, 2022)

Who has this site gotten killed? Not @Flamenco, unfortunately.


----------



## Near (Aug 19, 2022)

This guy would endorse a serial killer if it meant having even miniscule effect on hurting this site. He is so out of his mind.


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 19, 2022)

Peanut Butter in Peril said:


> Ralph knows this one is a dude right? He's not going to try and reproduce with this mutilated meat sack is he?


Well he does commit chocolate sin I'm pretty sure Ralph goes by the motto "its all pink inside" including buttholes. After enough nose candy it's all the same to his 3 inches


----------



## Reaper King (Aug 19, 2022)

"*DATS RIGHT JAWSHUA CAWNER MEWN, I GOT ME AH NEW ALLAI, ALL YEW DEW IS MAEK ENEMEYS, AND I JUS KEEP MAKEN FWENS, TAKE THAT MEDICARE I MEAN JAWSH MEWN!!"*


----------



## Fslur (Aug 19, 2022)

Near said:


> This guy would endorse a serial killer if it meant having even miniscule effect on hurting this site. He is so out of his mind.


lol desperate. Who knew corn was such a sturdy crop?


----------



## AgendaPoster (Aug 19, 2022)

Absolutely disgusting bunch of deviant degenerates trying to destroy our homeland.
twitter poaster challenge to not be an action movie sperg, level = impossibru


----------



## Puck (Aug 19, 2022)

I never would've guessed that keffals would be the one to replace meigh


----------



## Miller (Aug 19, 2022)

Hazel Motes said:


> The Ralphashemale arc begins.


It's the Jenner defense. Bruce can't pay for what he has done if he doesn't exist anymore. If Ralph troons out, he won't have to pay child support.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 19, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Well Ralph certainly has a type I’ll give him that…
> 
> I love Ralph’s desperation get us shut down he is parroting the same fake news that trannies won’t stop going on about
> 
> _ “The K*wi F*rms kills twans pweple cuz dey use our birth name *sad uwu*”_


Funny how ralph was pro trans murder all those times he had null on as a friend until a corn joke huh?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 19, 2022)

Motherf*cker said:


> Ralph sees Keffals getting news attention and he wants to glom on using his non-existent fame to get attention and basically have a 360 of Gamer Gate.  Of course Ralph is this retarded.


Lol, good point. Who knows, maybe Keffals' fans are secretly huge fans of the Killstream.


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Aug 19, 2022)

Imagine being so impotent that the only way you can potentially get back at someone is by upvoting some freak on twitter, lmao.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Aug 19, 2022)

I predicted this turn of events a few months ago and I'm not sure how to feel about it now that its here.

But one thing I can say is that these are the two highest content lolcows of 2022 and both already inspired some great tunes...so the crossover tune thats coming should be really good.


----------



## huecoffs02 (Aug 19, 2022)

Ho


AgendaPoster said:


> Absolutely disgusting bunch of deviant degenerates trying to destroy our homeland.
> twitter poaster challenge to not be an action movie sperg, level = impossibru
> View attachment 3619164


Okay this is epic! The TardVengers


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 19, 2022)

Has KF ever actually done anything that affected Ralph's life? I guess he's saying having his address resulted in whoever trying to kidnap Meigh, but IIRC that was before the two of them were an item. I'm really wracking my brain here, but I can't think of anything.

Ralph being fat is what caused the gunt picture to happen, which was taken by one of his own friends/fans. (Not KF)
Ralph cheating on Nora is what caused the two to get divorced and Ralph to lose his ticket to easy middle class living (Not KF)
Ralph ignoring KF and dating Faith is what resulted in him having a kid for whom he'll need to pay child support for what's likely the remained of his life (Not KF)
Ralph being a wasted druggie is what lead to the Pillstream and the audio of him being a dick to his mother (Not KF)
Ralph refusing to get vaccinated as if he _suddenly cares about the condition of his cardiovascular system_ is what caused Sandra to die alone (Not KF)
Ralph cheating on Faith is what caused her to leave (Not KF)
Ralph again being under the influence and acting like a petty high schooler is what made him release the sex tape and become a *convicted sex offender* (he'll constantly argue that's a lie, but it isn't, and he will always be one for the rest of his life.) (Not KF)
Ralph getting into a slapfight with Andy and possibly trying to commit felony sex tourism is what got his face misshapen (Not KF)
Ralph going back to Portugal for no goddamn reason and taking the first swing with Cog & Co is what got him beat up in public a second time (Not KF)
Ralph looking at his phone and driving is what caused his crash (Not KF)
And I guess what initiated this downwards spiral: The NYT writing a piece on the Healstream was shitty, but the NYT and KF are diametric opposites. (Not KF)
I can't think of a single time KF actually did something to Ralph besides laughing at his self-inflicted misery.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 19, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> Has KF ever actually done anything that affected Ralph's life? I guess he's saying having his address resulted in whoever trying to kidnap Meigh, but IIRC that was before the two of them were an item. I'm really wracking my brain here, but I can't think of anything.
> 
> Ralph being fat is what caused the gunt picture to happen, which was taken by one of his own friends/fans. (Not KF)
> Ralph cheating on Nora is what caused the two to get divorced and Ralph to lose his ticket to easy middle class living (Not KF)
> ...


Leaving shit on his doorstep, maybe, but no one speaks for KF ultimately other than Josh and he can't control vigilante autism.


----------



## verymuchawful (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph will throat troon cock if it means a chance at a win over Jersh and the farms.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 19, 2022)

3322 said:


> Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?
> 
> View attachment 3618575View attachment 3618576
> View attachment 3618580View attachment 3618581


It's amazing how Keffals looks more like a woman than May does. If you put them side by side to a stranger and said spot the woman they would pick Keffals over May 9/10 LOL


Backinpogform said:


> Willing? Dude has zero standards despite what he says. I mean Meigh is a _paedo _how much lower can you get than paedo


Pedo Tranny. You forgot. May thinks she's a man.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 19, 2022)

haha fune sex numbr said:


> Imagine being so impotent that the only way you can potentially get back at someone is by upvoting some freak on twitter, lmao.


I see this as an out for him from America First. It’s the perfect transition for Ralph to jump ship from Nick who has been dabbing on him to rejoin his democrat party roots of white trash handouts. He gains new viewers by giving Keffals AF info. New superchat money. Maybe new paypigs.


----------



## Miller (Aug 19, 2022)

verymuchawful said:


> Ralph will throat troon cock if it means a chance at a win over Jersh and the farms.


It will be like his 5'1 video to deboonk the gamergaters' claims. He's going to film himself deepthroating a troon: "See? Do you see that, Joshua Moon the peterphile of faggot farms? I bet you can't do that, HAHAHA"


----------



## Nod Flenders (Aug 19, 2022)

An alliance between The Gunt and Keffals? Sounds like one of the dumbest and most hilarious things ever. This won't end well at all.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 19, 2022)

Did the troon even acknowledge Ralph? Or is he so irrelevant that it didn't notice him?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 19, 2022)

You know what to do Ralph.  Keffals will never talk to you directly so you have to get Meigh out of the stable and get to work.  Meigh is an expert in these sort of things because she too is questioning her gender identity and also likes grooming kids/retards.  This can all happen at, you guessed it...

RALPHAMANIA


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 19, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> Has KF ever actually done anything that affected Ralph's life? I guess he's saying having his address resulted in whoever trying to kidnap Meigh, but IIRC that was before the two of them were an item.


Not only was it before they were together but it was also a fan of digibro and meigh who never was a user of this website. He didn't get the address from this website and in fact, got it from digibro himself who gave it out freely because he invited fans to come do drugs at his house openly. Meigh even has stated this, the fact that he tries to spin it as kiwi farms is about as braindead as teaming up with an actual tranny.


----------



## Fools Idol (Aug 19, 2022)

It was the fart porn wasn't it Ralph.

Anyway, getting rid of the kiwifarms is reatard you dipshit. You can shut down the forum but the a-logs will never go away, in fact they'll probably get even more brazen. Most of the discussion about you is here yes but the gay ops and the like are happening off site in places like Discord by people who really do want you dead. The forum is equal opportunity in exposing stupid retards and that includes some of your more annoying and outright criminal a-logs.

You might scoff but I'd say that we here are moderating some of more outrageous badactors. We've at the very least handed you the keys to people like Flamenco's closet and given you the ability to fire back. 

Ralph, we live in a world that has a-logs, and those a-logs are retards that need to be wrangled by men with massive autism. Who's gonna do it? You? You, Bibble? We have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Keffals and you curse the farms. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what we know; that Keffal's trolling, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, *saves lives*. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at bowling ball alleys, you want me wangling those retards. You need me wangling those retards. We use words like gunt, tranny, pedo. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it! I would rather you just said "thank you" and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you get behind your keyboard and start to post. Either way, I don't give a *damn* what you think!


----------



## heathercho (Aug 19, 2022)

MrBond said:


> It's amazing how Keffals looks more like a woman than May does. If you put them side by side to a stranger and said spot the woman they would pick Keffals over May 9/10 LOL
> 
> Pedo Tranny. You forgot. May thinks she's a man.


No.
Unless your dick is broken. Just, no.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Aug 19, 2022)

So JCaesar  has expanded his taste from Blacked cuckold porn to T-Girl Brap videos?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 19, 2022)

Rotollo 2 said:


> So JCaesar  has expanded his taste from Blacked cuckold porn to T-Girl Brap videos?


His time with Nick sure changed him


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 19, 2022)

Saaaaay, if I didn't know better, I'd say this makes Ralph look even more like a rudderless grifter.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 19, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> I can't think of a single time KF actually did something to Ralph besides laughing at his self-inflicted misery.


And he blames all of the many things wrong with his life solely on this fact. I do like how depending on his current stance he switches from "I don't give a fuck about KF they'll never take me down." to "wahhh they're so awful to me."

If we don't bother you, why would you care so much about taking down the site?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lame Entropy said:


> lmao a Gunt+Tranny alliance has formed
> 
> View attachment 3618884


surprisingly the fat canadian girls description of the farms("dox and pick apart and insult etc.") is actually accurate. first time i see an accurate take on twitter, usually they go straight for the insane nonsense (like calling the farm a site for terrorism, murder, rape and gamergate)



AgendaPoster said:


> Absolutely disgusting bunch of deviant degenerates trying to destroy our homeland.
> twitter poaster challenge to not be an action movie sperg, level = impossibru
> View attachment 3619164


ok, so who do we have so far in the anti kiwi squad?
>groomer "keffals" sorrenti
>ethan "the gunt" ralph
>fredrick "brittle bones" brennan
>melinda "yahuwahs chosen" scott
>russell "court jester" greer
anybody else? maybe they'll get in touch with vordrak too? or the govt of new zealand might try again?


----------



## GL09 (Aug 19, 2022)

I think the Trans and Guntsexual alliance is long overdue. For too many years their voices weren't heard, but no more!


----------



## aske (Aug 19, 2022)

the merge is happening


----------



## NodAffirmative (Aug 19, 2022)

I know "the enemy of my enemy is my friend", but the enemy of his enemy is a vindictive, severely damaged tranny that would get Ralph shut down ZERO hestiation.
If he's gonna lose his blue checkmark because of him, I will giggle out loud.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 19, 2022)

The Crossover that needs to happen is that Keffals needs to go to the Killstream.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 19, 2022)

NodAffirmative said:


> I know "the enemy of my enemy is my friend", but the enemy of his enemy is a vindictive, severely damaged tranny that would get Ralph shut down ZERO hestiation.
> If he's gonna lose his blue checkmark because of him, I will giggle out loud.


I think in his fucked up retard brain he actually started believing anti sjw talking points that anyone disliking loud shrill redneck racists was just pretending for money.

I think in his mind people actually will just be able to meet with Ralph on stuff like this because he actually just doesn't know the full scope of how repulsive he is to everyone especially on the far left. Hell he'd have an easier time trying to win back over kiwifarms, unironically tons of posters here have wanted to make ralph a cow you pal around with and ironically praise forever


----------



## EndertheXenocide (Aug 19, 2022)

How long until Ethan has a spergout and Keffals nukes him from orbit as an aside? Will Keffals realize the easiest way to kill Ethan's career is to team up with him?


----------



## Law (Aug 19, 2022)

I can't wait till Ethan Ralph unleashes the woman within. He'll make such a stunning and brave transgurl.


----------



## aske (Aug 19, 2022)

same energy


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 19, 2022)

Ethan Ralph and Keffals teaming up would be like the autistic version of the Dudley Boyz teaming up in a tag match






Then, you slowly realize they’re not cool or physical enough to be like them.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 19, 2022)

heathercho said:


> No.
> Unless your dick is broken. Just, no.


I didn't say I wanted to fuck May or Keffals. But if you showed me em both and said "which one is a woman" i'd probably say Keffals over May 9 times out of 10. Didn't say either was a 9/10 hot. They are both zeros lol


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 19, 2022)

Some one let me know when these fuckwits snake on each other. Ralph screaming "Keffals is an even bigger pedophile than jawshuwa cawnner moooon!" is fucking enevitable.


----------



## Table Country (Aug 19, 2022)

Alcoholocaust said:


> Let's discuss the logistics of the upcoming Gunt Tape mk. II: how will ralph thumb keffal's asshole and sniff her tranny shit if his dick is already occupying that hole?


I gotta remember to not read KF while I'm eating.


----------



## Butwhythough (Aug 19, 2022)

The Ralphamale is bitch made.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 19, 2022)

Ralph’s taking the Fuck Truck to Troon Town… This is certainly a wise, rational decision that has zero chance of backfiring whatsoever.


----------



## NahtzeeSmurf (Aug 19, 2022)

MrBond said:


> I didn't say I wanted to fuck May or Keffals. But if you showed me em both and said "which one is a woman" i'd probably say Keffals over May 9 times out of 10. Didn't say either was a 9/10 hot. They are both zeros lol


Honestly, we need to make this the new 'Pepsi Challenge,' and ask random normies, "Okay, one of these people is trans, which is it?"


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Aug 19, 2022)

It was a blink and you miss it moment, but like 20 minutes ago some sperg in Keffals' chat mentioned chat mentioned Ralph and he responded "Ralph wants to team up? I don't care."

It's over Ralphamales . . .


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 19, 2022)

> shitposting on the internet
Criminal activity
> actual pedophilia
Heckling valid


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 19, 2022)

Table Country said:


> I gotta remember to not read KF while I'm eating.


im desensitized to the point i can just eat a pork roast like i am now.


Pitbull Victim said:


> It was a blink and you miss it moment, but like 20 minutes ago some sperg in Keffals' chat mentioned chat mentioned Ralph and he responded "Ralph wants to team up? I don't care."
> 
> It's over Ralphamales . . .


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
ralph is too irrelevant to even be a factor in the tranny wars. hes the same clout as someone who just picked a username and fired up twitter yesterday
"oh you mean bozo69 69 started a stream? idk who that is i dont care" the fucking obscurity of a throwaway melty sock right there. lower than dead dog fuckers the supposed ralphamale


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 19, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Demon baby No. 3 coming soon, this time more cursed and abominable than could even be imagined.
> 
> Thumb that stinkditch Ethan.



How would ethan reproduce with keffals? Would a piece of the gunt break off like a cell buds and slide into the gaping wound between keffal's legs until it's mature? Would he use his magic thumb to put a baby in her ass?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 19, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> How would ethan reproduce with keffals?


i'd say he just gets cucked by keffals but keffals had the snip snip so that won't work


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 19, 2022)

We all joked that Ralph would troon out one day, now he has easy access to hormones (and more minors).


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 19, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> i'd say he just gets cucked by keffals but keffals had the snip snip so that won't work



This is Ethan Ralph we're talking about, he isn't a normal human being. He has 4 big tits despite being male, eyes that look in different directions, and a gnarled bifurcated sentient mass of flesh that hangs off his stomach.  

God only knows what other mutant powers he has.


----------



## Wooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Alright boys I want twenty Ralph x Keffals AMVs on my desk by next week. This ship will out sail them all!


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm not surprised these two have bonded. They both share a keen interest in children.


----------



## Zilortha (Aug 19, 2022)

Lolcowdom transcends politics. It'd be heartwarming if it wasn't so retarded lol


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Aug 19, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> Lolcowdom transcends politics. It'd be heartwarming if it wasn't so retarded lol


I've observed that when it comes to the Internet, the people who buy into "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" are terminally online spergs with egos more fragile than a china doll. If fragile egos don't apply to Keffals and Ralph, I don't know what does. Aside from being fat.


----------



## wilji1090 (Aug 19, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> Lolcowdom transcends politics. It'd be heartwarming if it wasn't so retarded lol


Personally I'd have said lolcowdom like politics makes for strange bedfellows.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Aug 19, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> This is Ethan Ralph we're talking about, he isn't a normal human being. He has 4 big tits despite being male, eyes that look in different directions, and a gnarled bifurcated sentient mass of flesh that hangs off his stomach.
> 
> God only knows what other mutant powers he has.


"Big tits despite being male?" God, Keffals must be so jealous.


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 19, 2022)

Damn the merge really is happening after all


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 19, 2022)

How long until “it’s called a joke I’d never seriously try to team up with that tranny I can’t believe you guys really believed that”


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Aug 19, 2022)

the PDs are ralphamale and William now be aligned with keffals


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Aug 19, 2022)

Nick x keffals crossover soon?


----------



## Scumsucker (Aug 19, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> How long until “it’s called a joke I’d never seriously try to team up with that tranny I can’t believe you guys really believed that”


The microsecond Chomo casino starts to bully him for it.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Aug 19, 2022)

Ethan Ralph monkey pox arc soon?


----------



## .iota. (Aug 20, 2022)

aw, the rage pig found a kindred spirit:




as well as someone who "refuses" to play games, while also saying stupid shit and clout chasing:


----------



## Schizobiker (Aug 20, 2022)

Both like to diddle little kids lol


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Aug 20, 2022)

this is MY multiverse of madness


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Aug 20, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> If fragile egos don't apply to Keffals and Ralph, I don't know what does. Aside from being fat.


They have a skin as thin as a wet smoking paper. Ralph will chimp out if you bring ANYTHING about himself into question and promptly act like the worst kind of whigger you can see IRL. Meanwhile, Keffals arc escalated out of control just after he acknowledged Null's stream a few months ago. Was it in May or June that we first got a glimpse on this fucker? And now look where we got just because someone dared poke fun at him and react to it like an idiot.

Both are in the page that if something happens with them, they go apeshit for no reason rather than stopping. And i honestly believe it's both a fragile ego and a superiority complex because both believe they are hot shit compared to anyone else.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 20, 2022)

takiya said:


> A positive thread is okay ig


Positive in what?
HIV?



aske said:


> same energy
> View attachment 3620471


They both have KF as the most visited site, Twitter comes second, and they're both in Trannycords plotting homosexual behaviour.


----------



## Keranu (Aug 20, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> They both have KF as the most visited site, Twitter comes second, and they're both in Trannycords plotting homosexual behaviour.


The only real difference between Ralph and Keffals is that Ralph tweets more. Nearly twice as much as a matter of fact, even more during his Ralphamale vacations.

One might argue that Ralph is closer to being a woman than Keffals is.


----------



## 3322 (Aug 20, 2022)

Pitbull Victim said:


> It was a blink and you miss it moment, but like 20 minutes ago some sperg in Keffals' chat mentioned chat mentioned Ralph and he responded "Ralph wants to team up? I don't care."
> 
> It's over Ralphamales . . .


Do you happen to have a timestamp or a clip?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 20, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Lucas looks more feminine than Amanda Morris.


i knew someone would simp for her, keff has a better rack as well. honestly passes for the type of uggo woman that would be a mod on twitch.


MrBond said:


> It's amazing how Keffals looks more like a woman than May does. If you put them side by side to a stranger and said spot the woman they would pick Keffals over May 9/10 LOL


Keffals also hates anime, another plus. i bet we're a few pages from somenoe here admitting to having a wank over her.


MrBond said:


> I didn't say I wanted to fuck May or Keffals. But if you showed me em both and said "which one is a woman" i'd probably say Keffals over May 9 times out of 10. Didn't say either was a 9/10 hot. They are both zeros lol


but if this was a taste test, you'd prefer Keffals over May.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 20, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> but if this was a taste test, you'd prefer Keffals over May.


 Both of their festering wounds would taste like shit I'd imagine.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 20, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> It was the fart porn wasn't it Ralph.
> 
> Anyway, getting rid of the kiwifarms is reatard you dipshit. You can shut down the forum but the a-logs will never go away, in fact they'll probably get even more brazen. Most of the discussion about you is here yes but the gay ops and the like are happening off site in places like Discord by people who really do want you dead. The forum is equal opportunity in exposing stupid retards and that includes some of your more annoying and outright criminal a-logs.
> 
> ...


Gawddam, Farmer.
Semper Fi.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 20, 2022)

Imagine a troon looking more womanly than your wife HAHAHA


----------



## NynchLiggers (Aug 20, 2022)

Wait for the leaked secret Discord chat between him, Keffals, and the rest of the Autistic Legion of Doom 2.0, he will discuss Josh's jewish penis and get mad when the trannies interrupt him, saying it's very important for the destruction of Karen Farms.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 20, 2022)

Keranu said:


> The only real difference between Ralph and Keffals is that Ralph tweets more. Nearly twice as much as a matter of fact, even more during his Ralphamale vacations.
> 
> One might argue that Ralph is closer to being a woman than Keffals is.


Good point. While Lucas is more feminine than Amanda Morris (paedophile), Ralph is closer to a woman in terms of behaviour.
Both a woman-hating misogynists though. 








Oh, they're even closer now.
Ethan, just troon out already.


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 20, 2022)

Ralph doesn’t really want KF gone. It keeps discussion about him alive. He freaked out about the Sam Losco fiasco. He needs all the press he can get. If Null were to delete his entire subforum Ralph would be big sad.  He just wants Null to be bogged down with bullshit.  

Honestly, if his subforum was gone and Jim stopped tweeting about him who would still care?

I’m still excited about the current trajectory. He has made so many threats and promises that even his newer audience has to realize this dude is a fat bitch. Eventually he is going to have to do something instead of crying on twitter.  Chances are it’s so retarded we can’t even begin to imagine it.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Aug 20, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Ralph doesn’t really want KF gone. It keeps discussion about him alive. He freaked out about the Sam Losco fiasco. He needs all the press he can get. If Null were to delete his entire subforum Ralph would be big sad.  He just wants Null to be bogged down with bullshit.
> 
> Honestly, if his subforum was gone and Jim stopped tweeting about him who would still care?


Ralph can't see past 5 seconds from now. He doesn't give a shit if people stop talking about him because this forum got nuked, he sees it as a win because somebody he hates lost something.


----------



## NahtzeeSmurf (Aug 20, 2022)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Ralph can't see past 5 seconds from now. He doesn't give a shit if people stop talking about him because this forum got nuked, he sees it as a win because somebody he hates lost something.


The Jekyll Ralph is well aware he needs the farms, but the Hyde Ralph just wants everything to burn.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 20, 2022)

NahtzeeSmurf said:


> The Jekyll Ralph is well aware he needs the farms, but the Hyde Ralph just wants everything to burn.


Hyde and watch me


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 20, 2022)

Wonder how @Destiny feels about Ralph trying to team up with Keffels. Ralph seems the type that if inclined would run with Keffel's bullshit accusations against Destiny. Ralph comes off as really inauthentic with his "this is about values" grift when he's stated countless times he doesn't care about values because he's just an "internet radio personality". It rings to me like when late-night comic hosts pontificate to their audience.


----------



## ThatsMyDog (Aug 20, 2022)

Seriously, what is wrong with Pantsu's face?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 20, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with Pantsu's face?


You’ve never seen an ugly man before?


----------



## Candle Crusader (Aug 20, 2022)

Do these people actually think they can get KF deleted? i don't think that's possible unless they have proof of the admins actually being responsible for a crime or harm coming to others


----------



## ModelCitizen (Aug 20, 2022)

Hotwheels chair, Keff's rotten wound and Ralph's gunt.
What kind of megazord is that?


----------



## MrBond (Aug 20, 2022)

Candle Crusader said:


> Do these people actually think they can get KF deleted? i don't think that's possible unless they have proof of the admins actually being responsible for a crime or harm coming to others


Idk man. The site does have a lot of shit on it that the lawyers could drag up. Specifically the doxing thing which is actually very illegal in Virginia where Ralph lives. It has the same penalty as his revenge porn case so every time he mentions gator's real name or anyone's real name he's committing a misdemeanor the same level as revenge porn. Even if you didn't dox him using it against him as a way to threaten, harass, or blackmail is straight up illegal in VA and many other states.


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Aug 20, 2022)

ModelCitizen said:


> Hotwheels chair, Keff's rotten wound and Ralph's gunt.
> What kind of megazord is that?


Needs the sonichu medallion too.


----------



## Gettr Griftr (Aug 20, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> a gnarled bifurcated sentient mass of flesh that hangs off his stomach.


I like how Jim termed it: "a flesh apron." LMAO 



TriggerMeElmo said:


> no one speaks for KF ultimately other than Josh and he can't control vigilante autism.


Weaponised autism, AWAY!


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 20, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Idk man. The site does have a lot of shit on it that the lawyers could drag up. Specifically the doxing thing which is actually very illegal in Virginia where Ralph lives. It has the same penalty as his revenge porn case so every time he mentions gator's real name or anyone's real name he's committing a misdemeanor the same level as revenge porn. Even if you didn't dox him using it against him as a way to threaten, harass, or blackmail is straight up illegal in VA and many other states.


I'd give doxing Gator a pass legally because you could argue he's been public figure due to his online presence. He's using a consistent name and has shows. That alone could be wishy-washy but now that he's done an irl event under the Gator moniker, I think Ralph can say his name from here on without it being legally questionable. Now the threats about going to Gators town to smear him irl, that's more damning than the doxing.

I think the closest he's gone to illegal doxing recently was the guy he tried getting fired from an aquarium. I dunno the whole story on how his info got out there but I can't imagine it not being he posted about Pantsu on KF, Ralph got his info from Pantsu, and Ralph published it as "Amanda Ralph".

That last part about it being "Amanda Ralph" may be sketchy pinning it on Ralph, but with the writing style being similar and the fact that Pantsu isn't married, "Amanda Ralph" doesn't exist. A jury would at least find that questionable.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 20, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with Pantsu's face?


You know how sometimes God just decides "You know what, fuck this person." and just touchdown spikes them down like seven ugly trees? Pretty much that.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Aug 20, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with Pantsu's face?



Pantsu looks like bad fan art of a shitty creepypasta a young teen redditor wrote came to life


----------



## Rickenbacker (Aug 20, 2022)

♫ Ralph and Keffals REEE’ing in a stream! 
G U N T I N G ♫


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Aug 20, 2022)

3322 said:


> Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?
> 
> View attachment 3618575View attachment 3618576
> View attachment 3618580View attachment 3618581


How does Keffals pass better than Pantsu Ralpha sisters I don't feel so good...


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 20, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> but now that he's done an irl event under the Gator moniker


but can you claim that retroactively? it seems like almost a pointless law if they just can get off the hook because later they just acknowledge they have been doxed


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Aug 20, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> The only thing these people have in common is gonorrhea and a likewise-burning hatred for Joshua Connor Moon. Any alliance formed on so shaky a foundation is likely to result in a hilarious betrayal.
> 
> And although we make fun of the swine and his horse, KF has been more or less indirectly responsible for almost every W Ralph has taken lately by making fun of his equally barnyard tier enemies, so aren't we really better considered his natural ally against the tranny menace?
> 
> Gunt logic at it's finest.


  To be fair hatred can be a great motivator, but does not make for stable alliances. However as long as the object of the hatred remains you can usually focus on that. From Ralph's perspective this must be him trying realpolitik. Nothing wrong with cynical alliances, but there is nothing to be gained here. Lucas wont succeed and is playing a futile game. Ralph knows that Lucas cant bring the website down. So his motive here must be to annoy Josh?

  Gina does make a good point we and /cow/ give Ralph many W's by exposing his enemies. If the farms goes he loses his most loyal fans (the damn alogs) and most of his content. Ralph and the farms die together. Its a cycle of content he makes content which causing users here to create content which he in turn reacts to.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 20, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> To be fair hatred can be a great motivator, but does not make for stable alliances. However as long as the object of the hatred remains you can usually focus on that. From Ralph's perspective this must be him trying realpolitik. Nothing wrong with cynical alliances, but there is nothing to be gained here. Lucas wont succeed and is playing a futile game. Ralph knows that Lucas cant bring the website down. So his motive here must be to annoy Josh?
> 
> Gina does make a good point we and /cow/ give Ralph many W's by exposing his enemies. If the farms goes he loses his most loyal fans (the damn alogs) and most of his content. Ralph and the farms die together. Its a cycle of content he makes content which causing users here to create content which he in turn reacts to.


If Ralph ends up in prison or dead (of which nobody here actually wants) then people will just fuck with someone else. That and as others previously said, they'd just turn their efforts to Twitter or similar. To Ralph's end, he'll still always have the Jesses and the Gators of the world to complain about regardless.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeah I'm thinking Guntspawn number three will be born from an artificial womb


----------



## Ben10 (Aug 20, 2022)

3322 said:


> Keffals would honestly be an upgrade, he grooms kids on discord but at least he doesn't watch anime.
> 
> View attachment 3618599


Why do "trans women of color" keep saying this? Over and over?

What the fuck has a black man in a dress ever done? Get AIDS sucking dick for crack?

Where have they ever blazed any trails?


----------



## EndertheXenocide (Aug 20, 2022)

Ben10 said:


> Why do "trans women of color" keep saying this? Over and over?
> 
> What the fuck has a black man in a dress ever done? Get AIDS sucking dick for crack?
> 
> Where have they ever blazed any trails?


First Lady Michelle Obama, you bigot.


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Aug 20, 2022)

i believe in true love! i know that ralffals will prevail!!!!


----------



## PanzerFurry (Aug 20, 2022)

I am so happy for these two! Love is love, even if it's between a man and a pig. I can't wait to see the honeymoon stream live from Portugal.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 20, 2022)

I just hope the zoophilic animal rapists Lucas keeps as company find the pig grotesque and wouldn't even rape him.


----------



## Jacky Jennings (Aug 20, 2022)

Glad to be on the right side of history, against the gunt and the hormone bathtub troon.


----------



## JimJams1998 (Aug 21, 2022)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking Guntspawn number three will be born from an artificial womb


Is this how the world ends, the antichrist is born via the most unholy father and mother possible?


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Aug 21, 2022)

JimJams1998 said:


> Is this how the world ends, the antichrist is born via the most unholy father and mother possible?


They say the anti-christ will have olive skin and the AI depicted the child with dark skin and the child would be conceived in a satanic ritual involving the blood of a pig and a troon.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Aug 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I just hope the zoophilic animal rapists Lucas keeps as company find the pig grotesque and wouldn't even rape him.


Pig phenotype, he's unclean and his zoophiles would not have sex with him  let alone give him the stink eye.


----------



## Doubledeckercheese (Aug 21, 2022)

Can't wait until these two join their gunts together and are pronounced husband and wife.

All jokes aside, I wonder if Ralph is regretting his decision of supporting this degenerate now that it's glaringly obvious nothing will happen to the Kiwifarms.


----------



## Calefactorite (Aug 21, 2022)

JimJams1998 said:


> Is this how the world ends, the antichrist is born via the most unholy father and mother possible?


According to prophecy: "Gunt spawn number three shall come from her who was once a he."


----------



## LiquidKid (Aug 21, 2022)

3322 said:


> Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?
> 
> View attachment 3618575View attachment 3618576
> View attachment 3618580View attachment 3618581


How the fuck does the actual woman have more male pattern baldness than the tranny?

F


haha fune sex numbr said:


> Imagine being so impotent that the only way you can potentially get back at someone is by upvoting some freak on twitter, lmao.


I think Ralph probably sees Keffals as the best shot at taking down the Kiwifarms since he has all the trannies in Canada land riled up. So, jn true lazy ass gunt fashion, he’s co-signing Keffals while have zero input and zero involvement so he can later claim he “took part in taking down the infamous pedophile Josh Moon.”
Leave it to Ralph to be such a bitch that he’s letting a literal tranny fight his battles for him. If I had to guess, Lucas has a much larger dick too


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 21, 2022)

From Twitter


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 21, 2022)

Gettr Griftr said:


> I like how Jim termed it: "a flesh apron." LMAO


He got that from here. I saw people here calling it a Flesh Apron way before Jim first mentioned it.
It's a sickeningly accurate description, during the the Riley fight at one point the Gunt was the only thing holding up Ralph's pants.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 21, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> I'd give doxing Gator a pass legally because you could argue he's been public figure due to his online presence. He's using a consistent name and has shows. That alone could be wishy-washy but now that he's done an irl event under the Gator moniker, I think Ralph can say his name from here on without it being legally questionable. Now the threats about going to Gators town to smear him irl, that's more damning than the doxing.
> 
> I think the closest he's gone to illegal doxing recently was the guy he tried getting fired from an aquarium. I dunno the whole story on how his info got out there but I can't imagine it not being he posted about Pantsu on KF, Ralph got his info from Pantsu, and Ralph published it as "Amanda Ralph".
> 
> That last part about it being "Amanda Ralph" may be sketchy pinning it on Ralph, but with the writing style being similar and the fact that Pantsu isn't married, "Amanda Ralph" doesn't exist. A jury would at least find that questionable.


Public figure doesn't matter. Read this: https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/title18.2/chapter4/section18.2-186.4/

Nothing in there says public figure. That's not going to hold up in court. There's also a push after Kavanaugh was doxed and threatened to make doxing illegal on the federal level.

Not saying the feds will raid this place for all the doxes that are on the database, but it will make lolcows have precedent to sue the place for said federal law violation. You can't even dox someone on 4chan without being banned.

Not trying to be a moral fag but Ralph has violated the law many times and continues to when he identifies anyone's real name or location in a hostile matter. Every time he screams Gator's name its a Misdemeanor = to the revenge porn case.



Drew Pickles 69 said:


> How does Keffals pass better than Pantsu Ralpha sisters I don't feel so good...


Does Pantsu have a sister? I'm wondering if she's as ugly as her. It would be hilarious if it turns out she had a drop dead gorgeous sister and she just got beat with the ugly stick LOL


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Public figure doesn't matter. Read this: https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/title18.2/chapter4/section18.2-186.4/
> 
> Nothing in there says public figure. That's not going to hold up in court. There's also a push after Kavanaugh was doxed and threatened to make doxing illegal on the federal level.
> 
> ...


For doxing to be illegal it has to include private information that is not publically available such as Social Security numbers, Bank or Credit Card details, medical records etc.
Gathering a persons name, phone number, and address from other publically available sources and publishing it is not illegal, if it was Phone Books would be illegal.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Does Pantsu have a sister? I'm wondering if she's as ugly as her. It would be hilarious if it turns out she had a drop dead gorgeous sister and she just got beat with the ugly stick LOL


If so, Ralph would certainly know and talk about it because we know how he views people's sisters. You can just imagine what sort of shit would fill his head if that were the case.


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Does Pantsu have a sister? I'm wondering if she's as ugly as her. It would be hilarious if it turns out she had a drop dead gorgeous sister and she just got beat with the ugly stick LOL


Yes she does and Alanna mogs her. Also caught a charge for stabbing a bitch with her BF or something like that so you know she’s ride or die, very much unlike her sister who cheats on phimosis cock with bifurcated gunts.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Aug 21, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I see this as an out for him from America First. It’s the perfect transition for Ralph to jump ship from Nick who has been dabbing on him to rejoin his democrat party roots of white trash handouts. He gains new viewers by giving Keffals AF info. New superchat money. Maybe new paypigs.


Ralph pulling a Brett Keane-esque switcheroo and joining the opposing team is exactly the kind of poorly written WWE tier bullshit this story needs. Do it Ralph, it would be like your favorite wrassle wrassle shows.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 21, 2022)

Mexican Molotov Marauder said:


> Ralph pulling a Brett Keane-esque switcheroo and joining the opposing team is exactly the kind of poorly written WWE tier bullshit this story needs. Do it Ralph, it would be like your favorite wrassle wrassle shows.


Wrestling is white trash anime and the fandom is just as autistic.


----------



## Fausto (Aug 21, 2022)

Wasnt Ralph making fun of Tardski with a video of him kissing a tranny? Now he wants to team up with one?
Thats some Ralphamale logic right there.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Aug 21, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Wasnt Ralph making fun of Tardski with a video of him kissing a tranny? Now he wants to team up with one?
> Thats some Ralphamale logic right there.


That's the Ralphamale mindset, no better standards than double standards


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Aug 21, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Wasnt Ralph making fun of Tardski with a video of him kissing a tranny? Now he wants to team up with one?


Now he wants to team up with 2. Maybe 3 if you count Chris Chan.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 21, 2022)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking Guntspawn number three will be born from an artificial womb View attachment 3626401


Whitest Italian


----------



## LiquidKid (Aug 21, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> For doxing to be illegal it has to include private information that is not publically available such as Social Security numbers, Bank or Credit Card details, medical records etc.
> Gathering a persons name, phone number, and address from other publically available sources and publishing it is not illegal, if it was Phone Books would be illegal.


Honestly, phonebooks were essentially extortion companies. You had to pay them to not publish your information


----------



## MrBond (Aug 21, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> For doxing to be illegal it has to include private information that is not publically available such as Social Security numbers, Bank or Credit Card details, medical records etc.
> Gathering a persons name, phone number, and address from other publically available sources and publishing it is not illegal, if it was Phone Books would be illegal.


I'm not trying to argue or start shit but the law in Virginia literally says

"*to publish the person's name or photograph along with identifying information* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii) of subsection C of § 18.2-186.3, or identification of the person's primary residence address. *Any person who violates this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor.*"

It doesn't matter where you got it, or if it was public or in a phone book or if you got the SSN. Name is already enough in Virginia. It's illegal to use the info period to "intent to coerce, intimidate, or harass another person"

It's all right here https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/title18.2/chapter4/section18.2-186.4/

Doxing is illegal period in VA. Ralph has a ton of revenge porn level charges people could bring against him. Ralph could scream his own dox and if someone took that dox, while in virginia, and use that to fuck with him they will have a charge over their head.

Before anyone says "the cops don't give a shit about doxing" they gave a shit about revenge porn of a chick that lived 3000 miles away and convicted him.


----------



## TypicalJuly2022Acct (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> I'm not trying to argue or start shit but the law in Virginia literally says
> 
> "*to publish the person's name or photograph along with identifying information* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii) of subsection C of § 18.2-186.3, or identification of the person's primary residence address. *Any person who violates this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor.*"
> 
> ...


Totally. I saw the news that they rounding up the board of elections, the office of professions, the media, numerous federal agencies, the entire court system, the department of corrections, and practically every business that collects customer data.

Proving "intent to intimidate,  coerce or harass" is the key phrase. It's difficult to prove and on a site filled to the brim with warnings not to do so, good luck. This is also something news orgs who have made it their jobs to intimidate and harass get away with with impunity.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> I'm not trying to argue or start shit but the law in Virginia literally says
> 
> "*to publish the person's name or photograph along with identifying information* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii) of subsection C of § 18.2-186.3, or identification of the person's primary residence address. *Any person who violates this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor.*"
> 
> ...


what you didn't include and is the most important part of this "along with identifying information"* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii)*



> C. As used in this section, "identifying information" shall include but not be limited to: (i) name; (ii) date of birth; *(iii) social security number; (iv) driver's license number; (v) bank account numbers; (vi) credit or debit card numbers; (vii) personal identification numbers (PIN); (viii) electronic identification codes; (ix) automated or electronic signatures;* (x) biometric data; (xi) fingerprints; (xii) passwords; or* (xiii) any other numbers or information that can be used to access a person's financial resources, obtain identification, act as identification, or obtain money, credit, loans, goods, or services.*


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Before anyone says "the cops don't give a shit about doxing" they gave a shit about revenge porn of a chick that lived 3000 miles away and convicted him.


theres a big difference between "heres this girl getting FUCKED" in a society where that can ruin your reputation and career and someone posting just who you are. not that ralph isnt a pos for doxing his own friend using confidential convos but still.


----------



## TypicalJuly2022Acct (Aug 21, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> theres a big difference between "heres this girl getting FUCKED" in a society where that can ruin your reputation and career and someone posting just who you are. not that ralph isnt a pos for doxing his own friend using confidential convos but still.


It's more than that. It's a sex crime that involves the violation of consent in the act of recording. Legally, convicted sex offender Ralph didn't even need to disseminate it. The mere production and possession of it was the sex crime. His dissemination of it provided the evidence(because Ralph is a retard). The video itself could be constituted as an offense against nature and God and Ralph should be paying restitution to all parties exposed to it. Again, Ralph is a convicted sex offender.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 21, 2022)

TypicalJuly2022Acct said:


> It's more than that. It's a sex crime that involves the violation of consent in the act of recording. Legally, convicted sex offender Ralph didn't even need to disseminate it. The mere production and possession of it was the sex crime. His dissemination of it provided the evidence(because Ralph is a retard). The video itself could be constituted as an offense against nature and God and Ralph should be paying restitution to all parties exposed to it. Again, Ralph is a convicted sex offender.


iirc she consented to recording (albeit she says she was drugged and boozed up by ralph the whole time which is true but i dont know if shes ever said she was when the gunt tape was being recorded) but releasing it yeah he didnt have permission to do that. also yeah he just forced thousands to watch him release it live. if anything hes sexually assaulted all of us.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> I'm not trying to argue or start shit but the law in Virginia literally says
> 
> "*to publish the person's name or photograph along with identifying information* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii) of subsection C of § 18.2-186.3, or identification of the person's primary residence address. *Any person who violates this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor.*"
> 
> ...


Look at the exact clauses of the law you're stating, it  confirms what I said, simple names and addresses don't meet the bar for illegality, plus the key phrase "intent to coerce, harrass blah blah" is what has to be proven to make it a crime.


Blue Miaplacidus said:


> what you didn't include and is the most important part of this "along with identifying information"* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii)*


Exactly what I was saying, its aimed at preventing identity fraud and harassment. Simply posting someones name and address doesn't meet the requirement, its publically available information.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 21, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> As Ralph is a member of American First, him liking men does not come off as a shock.


So more gayness from America Fist? Perhaps the gunt wants a cat boy like his master Nick of Mexico First.


----------



## Franz Joseph (Aug 21, 2022)

So Gunt/Pantsu/Keffals sex tape when?


----------



## Prööt :DD (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> I'm not trying to argue or start shit but the law in Virginia literally says
> 
> "*to publish the person's name or photograph along with identifying information* as defined in clauses (iii) through (ix), or clause (xii) of subsection C of § 18.2-186.3, or identification of the person's primary residence address. *Any person who violates this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor.*"
> 
> ...


Please look up the definition of PII.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2022)

Alright a-log frens the doxing stuff is off-topic. There's plenty other places that doesn't involve the unholy matrimony between a self-harm indulging sicko and a rapey ragepig.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Alright a-log frens the doxing stuff is off-topic. There's plenty other places that doesn't involve the unholy matrimony between a self-harm indulging sicko and a rapey ragepig.


So help me god he will turn this thread around and go home


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Does Pantsu have a sister? I'm wondering if she's as ugly as her. It would be hilarious if it turns out she had a drop dead gorgeous sister and she just got beat with the ugly stick LOL


That'll be sweet justice, since Ralph went on a coomer rage tangent about how Jessica Southern is more attractive and how jealous Lauren Southern apparently is of her. Completely unprovoked and something nobody asked his damn opinions on. 

Amanda Morris the lolicon rape enthusiast is a 0/10. Keffals passes better.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> That'll be sweet justice, since Ralph went on a coomer rage tangent about how Jessica Southern is more attractive and how jealous Lauren Southern apparently is of her. Completely unprovoked and something nobody asked his damn opinions on.
> 
> Amanda Morris the lolicon rape enthusiast is a 0/10. Keffals passes better.


Yes, Kefals does look more feminine than the pedo horse.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 21, 2022)

protec cat said:


> Yes, Kefals does look more feminine than the pedo horse.


Tbf that is a really, _ really_ low bar.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Tbf that is a really, _ really_ low bar.


Is it as low as the age of consent Amanda Morris desires? 

I don't think so.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 21, 2022)

“You will be a tranny within the decade…” -Ethan Ralph, blissfully unaware of the future irony.


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 21, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> “You will be a tranny within the decade…” -Ethan Ralph, blissfully unaware of the future irony.


He'll get there either by choice through hormones and surgery or by the fat fate he chose when the 'beetus makes his dicklet fall off.


----------



## my sweet pantsu (Aug 22, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Tbf that is a really, _ really_ low bar.


Pantsu has a history of showjumping she got this.


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 22, 2022)

Maude Snew said:


> He'll get there either by choice through hormones and surgery or by the fat fate he chose when the 'beetus makes his dicklet fall off.


Kef manhandles him and starts waterboarding him in the HRT bathtub for all the Kiwi details.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 22, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> The only thing these people have in common is gonorrhea


Do post-op trannies get STDs in their pseudo-vaginas? It's just a meat hole, not an actual vagina- the bacteria, metabolism etc. are completley different from an actual gina.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 22, 2022)

Rectum Ralph said:


> Kef manhandles him and starts waterboarding him in the HRT bathtub for all the Kiwi details.


Manhandle is the perfect word, something that always makes me laugh is, as well as the Peter Lorre eyes, even the cartoon VTube thing Lucas opened his streams with had the big manly hands.
Lucas has the tranny hunch too, why do they all have that?
"Brianna Wu" is the best example, but nearly every troon, if they're caught unguarded, displays that hunched scoliosis posture, I don't know if its sitting in front of a monitor 18hrs a day seething on discord, or an attempt to hide their height, but it's a dead giveaway


----------



## NaggotFigger (Aug 22, 2022)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Do post-op trannies get STDs in their pseudo-vaginas? It's just a meat hole, not an actual vagina- the bacteria, metabolism etc. are completley different from an actual gina.


Probably, maybe as easy to get STD as a 'gina or 'nus get.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Aug 22, 2022)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Do post-op trannies get STDs in their pseudo-vaginas? It's just a meat hole, not an actual vagina- the bacteria, metabolism etc. are completley different from an actual gina.


The lack of lubrication makes it more likely to pass diseases. Why do you think monkkeypox is almost exclusively a disease of gay men, their kids and pets?


----------



## Brutality (Aug 22, 2022)

Gotta love how desperate Ralph is to team up with a drug peddling child predator to get one over on us.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 22, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> View attachment 3633373


>22 aug 1939
>Why Poland is united
Oh the irony


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 22, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> “You will be a tranny within the decade…” -Ethan Ralph, blissfully unaware of the future irony.


"Now let's watch some more fucking trannies!"- the R male


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 22, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> "Now let's  watch simp for some more fucking trannies!"- the R male


FTFY


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> FTFY


That quote is actually real and came from one of the streams he did with CommieDoxGirl or whatever the name was. 

Ralph's tranny lust has always been there.


----------



## stalkerchild (Aug 22, 2022)

I can't help but think it was possible for Ralph to use this whole thing as a turnaround point. 

He "could" have come out with a good take defending free speech, talked about how much he hates the farms but understands there existence, pushed his 'Christ is Kang' horseshit against Keffals and actually tried to have a principled stance for once in his goddamn life. I am sure nothing would have changed here, but he might have made a few fans out of it all and would have at least shown his Cozy fans some sort of consistency. 

Instead he is going to put his weight behind the tranny menace and hang all the bullshit that comes along with being Ethan Ralph at their feet. 

In fact, must be god's plan, because that would have been a pretty easy talking point for the troons if Ralph wasn't a complete dumpster fire.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 23, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph's tranny lust has always been there.


He did say Anthony Cumia is one of his heroes.


----------



## Whimpy (Aug 23, 2022)

We need to start sending Ralph all the post-op Keffles porn (especially the fart ones) to slowly condition him to become more attracted to Keffles. He will absolutely fall for the superior neo-box and then his mind will open up to pursue Keffles romantically!
Maybe the dom vids will actually indoctrinate Ralph into becoming subservient to Kaffles and thus also pick up sissy hypno stuff. Finally, the egg will crack!!! Just IMAGINE the polygamous POWER  COUPLE fighting for trans children rights and paypigs! Rafalls + horse must sail the high seas people!!


----------



## McNiggerFaggot (Aug 23, 2022)

Site's still up, get good keffles you faggot


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 23, 2022)

Whimpy said:


> We need to start sending Ralph all the post-op Keffles porn (especially the fart ones) to slowly condition him to become more attracted to Keffles. He will absolutely fall for the superior neo-box and then his mind will open up to pursue Keffles romantically!
> Maybe the dom vids will actually indoctrinate Ralph into becoming subservient to Kaffles and thus also pick up sissy hypno stuff. Finally, the egg will crack!!! Just IMAGINE the polygamous POWER  COUPLE fighting for trans children rights and paypigs! Rafalls + horse must sail the high seas people!!
> View attachment 3639734


Good ship, it's sailed. 
Stunning and brave, Lucas Ralph and Adrienne Ralph.


----------



## cistendered (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 23, 2022)

stalkerchild said:


> talked about how much he hates the farms but understands there existence,


hell he could have said it should be shut down but not by horseshit stuff like that. it really is an easy way to just gain from nothing, well if you were mainstream youd lose out by not saying kf should be eliminated but in this sektur that ralphs confined to even bigger people that have had rows with kf like aydin and quartering do it. 


stalkerchild said:


> would have at least shown his Cozy fans some sort of consistency.


he doesnt have cozy fans he has cozy supporters, if youre wondering the difference stalin supported some subordinates but thinking he was your friend was often fairly lethal. he's supported by nicks goons in the same way beria was supported by stalin's. ie knowing hes a worthless pig pedo and a rapist but waiting for the go ahead from higher up to do them in and dispose of them.


stalkerchild said:


> In fact, must be god's plan, because that would have been a pretty easy talking point for the troons if Ralph wasn't a complete dumpster fire.


fuck imagine having to explain to keffals why ethan ralph likes kiwifarms. im so glad in hindsight the skeptic shit broke off into fucking with ralph i dont want to imagine being ruthlessly bullied by sargon and vee because sniffling ralph keeps hiding  behind papa kf whenever he releases revenge porn of his grooming victims again.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 23, 2022)

cistendered said:


> View attachment 3640534


Keffals passes much better than Mantsu ever could.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 24, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Keffals passes much better than Mantsu ever could.


The real metric remains to who pegs him more.  My money’s still on Mantsu.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 24, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> The real metric remains to who pegs him more.  My money’s still on Mantsu.


For now.


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> For now.


With the dildo Nora left behind and he kept. I'd wager that's the only part he cares about.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 24, 2022)

Reminder that Keffals vagina is made out of crayola model magic and it smells like doody


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 24, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Reminder that Keffals vagina is made out of crayola model magic and it smells like doody


Ralph’s favorite


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 24, 2022)

The projection on this silly willy.

Jim's a leftist for not blindly following one side on covid and not actively campaigning to shutdown Kiwi Farms.

Ralph's teams up with CommieDickGirl, Keffal's, and is echoing the student debt forgiveness shtick (blatantly only because he'll benefit financially), but he's a real true honest AF rebel.


----------



## MvAgusta (Aug 24, 2022)

@AltisticRight apparently troons and Guntguard are trying to accuse you of swatting Marjorie Taylor Greene. Not even kidding. Probably old news but still lmao


----------



## oramge cat (Aug 24, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> @AltisticRight apparently troons and Guntguard are trying to accuse you of swatting Marjorie Taylor Greene. Not even kidding. Probably old news but still lmao


This is brand new news, well not really but the site just came back up. Metokur was tweeting about it and null's telegram for down updates has details of what went down as far as why the website is down.

The working theory is that it's some sort of unholy alliance between Ralph and Keffals with Ralph respobsible for the swatting and Keffals/his minions the DDoS.


----------



## thhrang (Aug 24, 2022)

lol


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 24, 2022)

thhrang said:


> lol
> View attachment 3643203


And somewhere in a Virginian jail cell, the imprisoned soul of Ralph cries out in vain, powerless to stop the one occupying his former body. The Trooning has begun…


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 24, 2022)

Now this is an astoundingly bad look for the Gunt. Whether or not his association with Keffals goes anywhere, it is now firmly established as part of the Ralphalore. And nobody will remember the whole situation in a few months, just that Ethan tried to join up with a troon and that everyone said the troon was more womanly than Meigh. He really opened himself up to that one. And he's shown he really has no principles, joining up with a fucking troon. Not that we thought he did, politically or whatever, after all he is a blatantly degenerate and a two-time Obama voter. Perhaps the only thing that he can do now is to turn troon himself. He is narcissistic enough and he has Meigh there to be his handmaiden, she already has experienced helping Digi troon out. Maybe she'll like it. Gunt will have to up his misogyny a bit though to be a true AGP.


----------



## Joe_Cracker (Aug 24, 2022)

What has made Keffals worthy of so much rage?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 24, 2022)

Joe_Cracker said:


> What has made Keffals worthy of so much rage?


He’s a fat dumpster who never stops crying on the internet


----------



## Telemeter (Aug 24, 2022)

Joe_Cracker said:


> What has made Keffals worthy of so much rage?


Tranny pedophile groomer.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 24, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He’s a fat dumpster who never stops crying on the internet


And the product of shit-ass paternal standards. His Dad was his enabler, and a direct reflection of the country that produced other degenerates like Yaniv.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 24, 2022)

Isn’t the whole point of being a woman to try to look like a woman? This ugly slopbucket just grew her hair out and hatcheted off her dinky and got fatter. Ratio yourself up some makeup you dumbass.


----------



## Zetsubou (Aug 24, 2022)

I, for one, welcome our new belligerent to the battle of Jim's driveway. Ralph pulls down anyone he latches on to thanks to the weight of his gunt, so by December we should see Keffals contracting pig aids in a threesome with a horse.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 24, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> And the product of shit-ass paternal standards. His Dad was his enabler, and a direct reflection of the country that produced other degenerates like Yaniv.


Considering they endorsed and traveled with their mentally ill son to Thailand to have his balls removed with a weed whacker, it's just one cycle of degenerates passing on their mental illness to the next.


----------



## RobotGentleman (Aug 24, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is more of a woman than Keffals is.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 24, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> Now this is an astoundingly bad look for the Gunt. Whether or not his association with Keffals goes anywhere, it is now firmly established as part of the Ralphalore. And nobody will remember the whole situation in a few months, just that Ethan tried to join up with a troon and that everyone said the troon was more womanly than Meigh. He really opened himself up to that one. And he's shown he really has no principles, joining up with a fucking troon. Not that we thought he did, politically or whatever, after all he is a blatantly degenerate and a two-time Obama voter. Perhaps the only thing that he can do now is to turn troon himself. He is narcissistic enough and he has Meigh there to be his handmaiden, she already has experienced helping Digi troon out. Maybe she'll like it. Gunt will have to up his misogyny a bit though to be a true AGP.


It’s a joke, in the forever-joke that is Ethan Ralph’s life.   Literally supporting a pedophile tranny who has a grooming discord for teens called the “Catboy Ranch”, just because he’s going after that dang-dirty Josh Moon.

If there was ever any doubt that Gunt is a fake conservative, let that now be forever dismissed.    He is principle-free obese faggot.    Is this a surprise?  No.   Is it remarkable to see reiterated over and over, in new and unexpected ways?  Yes.


----------



## Joe_Cracker (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> It’s a joke, in the forever-joke that is Ethan Ralph’s life.   Literally supporting a pedophile tranny who has a grooming discord for teens called the “Catboy Ranch”, just because he’s going after that dang-dirty Josh Moon.
> 
> If there was ever any doubt that Gunt is a fake conservative, let that now be forever dismissed.    He is principle-free obese faggot.    Is this a surprise?  No.   Is it remarkable to see reiterated over and over, in new and unexpected ways?  Yes.


Yeah it’s a good thing no one gets hurt


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Aug 25, 2022)

Look folks, Ethan Ralph ate shit out of a woman's ass and popped his little peanut in Twiggy McHorseface. Getting down in that festering pus-filled stink ditch that Kekkles calls a neo-vag is right up the ragepig's alley. Go for it Ralph. True love is calling you from Canada. The disgusting troon freak can't get pregnant, so you don't have to worry about another little guntling running around sweating pig grease and maple syrup all over everything. Get on that Ralph, or you're a cuck bitch.


----------



## EndertheXenocide (Aug 25, 2022)

I can't believe Ethan would try to frame a guy with his own address in their profile just so he can diddle an axe wound. They now have an actual excuse to investigate him for all these swattings and the only thing that will keep him from federal prison is the FBI's own ineptitude.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Aug 25, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> Willing? Dude has zero standards despite what he says. I mean Meigh is a _paedo _how much lower can you get than paedo


A furry? A brony? An anime viewer? (Ah, yes, but we already mentioned paedos... nevermind.)


byuu said:


> They're right. You guys gotta stop killing people.


*GET BACK IN YOUR CAGE.*


----------



## heathercho (Aug 25, 2022)

EndertheXenocide said:


> I can't believe Ethan would try to frame a guy with his own address in their profile just so he can diddle an axe wound. They now have an actual excuse to investigate him for all these swattings and the only thing that will keep him from federal prison is the FBI's own ineptitude.


Why would Ethan Oliver Ralph of The Ralph Retort, The Killstream and Cozy.tv swat Marjorie Taylor Green?


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Aug 25, 2022)

Time for a new cohost on Ralph's show. I'm on board for the all-new, all-improved, HRTstream.

Say it with me, Ralph: TRANS RIGHTS ARE HUMAN RIGHTS


----------



## heathercho (Aug 25, 2022)

Sea Hag Henderson said:


> Time for a new cohost on Ralph's show. I'm on board for the all-new, all-improved, HRTstream.
> 
> Say it with me, Ralph: TRANS RIGHTS ARE HUMAN RIGHTS


41%KillStream.


----------



## 7th Dweller of Da'at (Aug 25, 2022)

I find it repulsive that anyone is trying to say Lucas "Catboy Ranch" Roberts looks anything like a woman just to get one over on the Gunt. All you're doing is comparing a pedophile with an axewound to a pedophile with a pussy


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 25, 2022)

Anyone else gonna swat MGT and commit violence again t transsexuals tonight or is it just me?


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Aug 25, 2022)

Ethan sure is dumb


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 25, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> I find it repulsive that anyone is trying to say Lucas "Catboy Ranch" Roberts looks anything like a woman just to get one over on the Gunt. All you're doing is comparing a pedophile with an axewound to a pedophile with a pussy


No, we're saying he passes better as a woman in his heavily filtered photos compared to Amanda Morris. 

This is a fact. It's indisputable.


----------



## 7th Dweller of Da'at (Aug 25, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> No, we're saying he passes better as a woman in his heavily filtered photos compared to Amanda Morris.
> 
> This is a fact. It's indisputable.


puke might be better than dog shit, but it's still puke


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 25, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> puke might be better than dog shit, but it's still puke


Yeah but it’s better than dog shit


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 25, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> puke might be better than dog shit, but it's still puke


"Passing" and "attractive" are different words my dude.


----------



## 7th Dweller of Da'at (Aug 25, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> "Passing" and "attractive" are different words my dude.






passing?


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 25, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> View attachment 3647762
> passing?


Better than the pedophile Amanda Lynn Morris. Less square jaw and Lucas was genetically blessed with eyes that were plotted on the same x axis. 

Still if the question is who would you rather have sex with, the obvious answe is my shotgun.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 25, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> puke might be better than dog shit, but it's still puke


Um so you agree then.


----------



## Chiridion (Aug 25, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> View attachment 3647762
> passing?


L'chaim! Death to Kiwifarms!


----------



## Booby Jones (Aug 26, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> All you're doing is comparing a pedophile with an axewound to a pedophile with a pussy


After the piglet birth, what's the difference?


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Aug 29, 2022)

There's going to be some surround sound squealing tonight!

During the downtime, I came to wonder, what smells worse: guntcrease/gunt grease or keffals neo-vag. Then again, whats the difference?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 29, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> I find it repulsive that anyone is trying to say Lucas "Catboy Ranch" Roberts looks anything like a woman just to get one over on the Gunt. All you're doing is comparing a pedophile with an axewound to a pedophile with a pussy


To be fair to the spergs on here while Lucas doesn't pass as a woman, Meigh passes as a horse more than she does a human being so it's a really fucking low bar for someone to be more womanly than her.


----------



## Swirling weeb (Aug 29, 2022)

This fat fuck is so hell bent he’s siding with the one person that is in total contradiction to his “Christian faith” 
It was gods plan baby


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 29, 2022)

7th Dweller of Da'at said:


> View attachment 3647762
> passing?


Lucas looks like he is related to our favourite Arab Southern Durka Durka ibn Mohammad Giovingo


----------



## MLA (Aug 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dandy (Aug 29, 2022)

Waiting for the Gunt and horse to invite Lucas Roberts to be their 3rd. Even more horrifying times await, gang.


----------



## Distinguished Toastmaster (Aug 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blitzsneed (Aug 29, 2022)

Well, from Meigh to Lucas. Didn't know he loves trannies so much.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 29, 2022)

This team up reminds me of Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance. Keffals already looks like Shang Tsung.


----------



## Gabber Evangelion (Aug 29, 2022)

Keffalph is the most pure relationship that the kiwis created.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 29, 2022)

Gabber Evangelion said:


> Keffalph is the most pure relationship that the kiwis created.
> View attachment 3651388


The Kunt


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 29, 2022)

Still hard to believe this nasty, whiny, constantly-online little mutant would team up with keffals.


----------



## GeeWilickers47 (Aug 29, 2022)

Ralph still tries to present himself as "America First" while becoming butt buddies with a tranny communist because people are laughing at his disgusting obese body. Can't wait to see where he goes from here.


----------



## GordonRameses (Aug 29, 2022)

GeeWilickers47 said:


> Ralph still tries to present himself as "America First" while becoming butt buddies with a tranny communist because people are laughing at his disgusting obese body. Can't wait to see where he goes from here.


Being butt buddies with trannies is practically the credo of America First, so he's on brand at least.


----------



## cistendered (Aug 29, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Still hard to believe this nasty, whiny, constantly-online little mutant would team up with keffals.


Just another case of the (very) little man bending the knee to the big man. Tale as old as time.


----------



## 2020chan (Aug 29, 2022)

Is anything more bitchmade than simpimg for a tranny because they're making fun of a guy that hurt your little feelings?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 29, 2022)

Keffals is basically Ethan Ralph with no dick and longer hair.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 29, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Keffals is basically Ethan Ralph with no dick and longer hair.


And half the tits.


----------



## Heckler1 (Aug 29, 2022)

I really hope the two of them end up in some kind of livestream together. The inevitable hollerin will be glorious.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 29, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Keffals is basically Ethan Ralph with no dick and longer hair.


A 5'7'' version too. 
Lucas is probably taller than Ralph.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Aug 30, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Keffals is basically Ethan Ralph with no dick and longer hair.





Expendable Zaku said:


> And half the tits.


And thrice the penis


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 30, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> And thrice the penis


Quadruple the testosterone.


----------



## Braphamut (Aug 30, 2022)

Peanut Butter in Peril said:


> Ralph knows this one is a dude right? He's not going to try and reproduce with this mutilated meat sack is he?


You know what our boy is here for, anal seepage.


----------



## Inside your walls (Aug 30, 2022)

Since the return of my favorite pro-Raffles ship website, I decided to make some celebration fanart 
for this stunning and brave pairing that surpasses everything <3


Transparent version for those who totally don't wanna photoshop them hanging out behind Arby's or at Epstein's Island


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 30, 2022)

imagine debasing yourself by allying with a pedo tranny commie against the broke dick farms, and all you got out of it was half a week of downtime
that's embarassing even by ralphs standards


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Rei is shit (Aug 30, 2022)

GeeWilickers47 said:


> Ralph still tries to present himself as "America First" while becoming butt buddies with a tranny communist because people are laughing at his disgusting obese body. Can't wait to see where he goes from here.


Keffals ran catboy ranch, which is enough to be an honorary america first member despite the commie inclination. Add in the fart porn and of course Ralph simps for him.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Aug 30, 2022)

Gunt's star has faded so much not only has his status of top 2022 lolcow risk being eclipsed by Keffals, but he is reduced to being a B-tier side character cheering on Keffals from the sidelines with no recompense or even proper acknowledgement. 

FIVE STAR DAYS!!!


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Aug 30, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> No, we're saying he passes better as a woman in his heavily filtered photos compared to Amanda Morris.
> 
> This is a fact. It's indisputable.


Facially, sure



Pit Viper Salesman said:


> There's going to be some surround sound squealing tonight!
> 
> During the downtime, I came to wonder, what smells worse: guntcrease/gunt grease or keffals neo-vag. Then again, whats the difference?


It’s true, Ralph’s panniculus functions as a fuck flap


----------



## cohensd (Aug 30, 2022)

Do gunts smell worse than dilated medical wounds?


----------



## 2020chan (Aug 30, 2022)

cohensd said:


> Do gunts smell worse than dilated medical wounds?


Ralph and Lucas meeting in the same room would create something worse than mustard gas.


----------



## danielwain (Aug 30, 2022)

They have finally proven Horseshoe theory, after all those years! Don Sargon was finally vindicated! He just didn't realise that the Horseshoe theory only applies to the political views of online personalities on the spectrum, which will indeed converge at one point for both the left and those LARPing right, the point that everything is always only about them and how they feel. Now we just need Trump to tweet about GG2.0 and the 20 year plan will come into fruition!


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 30, 2022)

“Is that Ethel Ralph of the Ralph Reply? That stunning and brave trans-woman who stood with her partner against an alt-right hate mob? We sooo need to get her an interview with NBC News to speak out about those Nazi misogynists who run a cult of personality around a half-Latinx race traitor bigot and a streaming service called… Cuddles?”


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Aug 30, 2022)

2020chan said:


> Ralph and Lucas meeting in the same room would create something worse than mustard gas.


I imagined it and i could smell it. Terrorists groups would kill to have them just to produce that lethal concoction.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 30, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> “Is that Ethel Ralph of the Ralph Reply? That stunning and brave trans-woman who stood with her partner against an alt-right hate mob? We sooo need to get her an interview with NBC News to speak out about those Nazi misogynists who run a cult of personality around a half-Latinx race traitor bigot and a streaming service called… Cuddles?”


It’s Adriethan Blalph of the Kween Stream


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 31, 2022)

I sucked off spoke to the network and got an advance copy of the script a few months from now:

"I was actually always against Keffals. I just wanted the Farms to go down but I was never ok with anything about Keffals, I talked about it very openly and extensively on this very show, I don't know why those alogs are acting like I was ever a fan of Keffals."

*Spends a month obsessing over Keffals covering material gathered on the Farms and acting like he personally investigated this*

"NO KEFFAL'S, NOOOOOO!!!"

*Ralph being too irrelevant for a Wikipedia article, completely flies under the radar and even someone as attention-hungry as Keffals does not engage*

*Keffals' 15 minutes passes and they lose notoriety on the Internet*

"ANOTHER RALPHAMALE W! TOTAL RALPHAMALE VICTORY! RALPH OUTLASTS ANOTHER LADIES AND GENTLEMAN THE RALPHAMALE CURSE! *Tony Soprano gif*


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 31, 2022)

Inside your walls said:


> Since the return of my favorite pro-Raffles ship website, I decided to make some celebration fanart
> for this stunning and brave pairing that surpasses everything <3
> View attachment 3655470
> 
> ...




I drawed a picture of their origin story. They both used to be normal Russian people before the devastations of radiation. They call themselves the ex-men.


----------



## Puck (Aug 31, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Keffals is basically Ethan Ralph with no dick and longer hair.


Ralph's dick is so tiny i don't think that really qualifies as a difference


----------



## Nod Flenders (Aug 31, 2022)

Puck said:


> Ralph's dick is so tiny i don't think that really qualifies as a difference


The Gunt is still in denial over his West Memphis Micro. But in all seriousness, Keffals and The Gunt do have a lot in common.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Aug 31, 2022)

and 69 others said:


> The ragepig cries out "criminal!" As he throws trotters at a female. - Me


Arrest heem! Arrest heem!
- fat slob who bought himself a bowling trophy


----------



## MexicanJumpingBeans (Aug 31, 2022)

Has anyone ever received the Yes! My lovequest is finally over! trophy? Think Keffals and Ralph may be the first since we know they both have accounts on here.


----------



## Antoninus Elagabalus (Aug 31, 2022)

MexicanJumpingBeans said:


> Has anyone ever received the Yes! My lovequest is finally over! trophy? Think Keffals and Ralph may be the first since we know they both have accounts on here.


ralphs lovequest can finally be over, he can put the horse back in the stable and become a breadtuber with his "_wife"._


----------



## Shidoen (Aug 31, 2022)

“No matter how you dress a cow, it still gives milk.”


----------



## Scumsucker (Aug 31, 2022)

To save your family from getting raped and killed you have to do one of the following, choose wisely.

1: lick underneath the gunt crease, one full long lick all the way across

2: lick Keffals stinky Amhole, one full tung swirl along the axe-wound

What’s your choice?


----------



## Mango Cobra (Aug 31, 2022)

Scumsucker said:


> To save your family from getting raped and killed you have to do one of the following, choose wisely.
> 
> 1: lick underneath the gunt crease, one full long lick all the way across
> 
> ...


I tell my family "I never liked you fuckers anyhow"
Also what the fuck is wrong with you getting this kind of fucked up scenario in your head.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 31, 2022)

Scumsucker said:


> To save your family from getting raped and killed you have to do one of the following, choose wisely.
> 
> 1: lick underneath the gunt crease, one full long lick all the way across
> 
> ...


I’d do both then rape and kill my family myself, but maybe I’m just a little twisted


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 31, 2022)

Whimpy said:


> We need to start sending Ralph all the post-op Keffles porn (especially the fart ones) to slowly condition him to become more attracted to Keffles. He will absolutely fall for the superior neo-box and then his mind will open up to pursue Keffles romantically!
> Maybe the dom vids will actually indoctrinate Ralph into becoming subservient to Kaffles and thus also pick up sissy hypno stuff. Finally, the egg will crack!!! Just IMAGINE the polygamous POWER  COUPLE fighting for trans children rights and paypigs! Rafalls + horse must sail the high seas people!!
> View attachment 3639734


Oh man we should've seen this coming when Neigh wanted to become a boy.

Ethan will not stop, he needs more


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 31, 2022)

It’s still the funniest fucking thing ever that Ethan ”Short-Bus” Ralph loudly and publicly supported a child-molesting troon who wants to deplatform and dox every alt-right person they find.    I haven’t kept up with Ralph but if an alt-right audience went with him that is just levels of retardation I can’t imagine.    

Glad you love the trannies Ralph, you dumb faggot lmao.    Very based.   You’d fit right in with the Keffals Krew with your love and support of pedophiles and lolicon enthusiasts.    Fat, micro-dick having midget. 

Hope Ralph enjoys the upcoming Josh and Jim stream!   Remember when Ralph used to try and push the narrative that Jim hated Josh?      LOL, you’re such a retard piggy.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> It’s still the funniest fucking thing ever that Ethan ”Short-Bus” Ralph loudly and publicly supported a child-molesting troon who wants to deplatform and dox every alt-right person they find.    I haven’t kept up with Ralph but if an alt-right audience went with him that is just levels of retardation I can’t imagine.
> 
> Glad you love the trannies Ralph, you dumb faggot lmao.    Very based.   You’d fit right in with the Keffals Krew with your love and support of pedophiles and lolicon enthusiasts.    Fat, micro-dick having midget.
> 
> Hope Ralph enjoys the upcoming Josh and Jim stream!   Remember when Ralph used to try and push the narrative that Jim hated Josh?      LOL, you’re such a retard piggy.


Ralph sure does love him some penis.


----------



## I hate children? (Aug 31, 2022)

Scumsucker said:


> To save your family from getting raped and killed you have to do one of the following, choose wisely.
> 
> 1: lick underneath the gunt crease, one full long lick all the way across
> 
> ...


I think you've put many of us in a position to let our loved ones be raped and murdered.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 1, 2022)

Scumsucker said:


> To save your family from getting raped and killed you have to do one of the following, choose wisely.
> 
> 1: lick underneath the gunt crease, one full long lick all the way across
> 
> ...


Claim inheritance and quadruple that life insurance.
_Joke of course, I'll shoot myself._

Ralph makes an appearance here.


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Sep 1, 2022)

Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Sep 1, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3665957
> Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it


Shh, don't let Ralph know that Spicolas loves Anglin way more than he does the ragepig.


----------



## urr13 account (Sep 1, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3665957
> Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it


a brief moment of lucidity from Nick, I guess. But both beardson and ralph have gone full pro-keffals, even defending transkids and other retarded shit.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 1, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3665957
> Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it


Strange alliances during these trying times. Anglin could still be with cloudflare if he didn't actively post shit like "DAILY STORMER PROUDLY ENDORSED BY CLOUDFLARE" when it was getting major heat (probably maybe idk)


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Sep 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Claim inheritance and quadruple that life insurance.
> _Joke of course, I'll shoot myself._
> 
> Ralph makes an appearance here.
> View attachment 3665393


This should be a temporary banner image for the whole site.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Sep 1, 2022)

Lol AF the Catboy love platform is the only only viable angle according to Fuentes. Love it.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 1, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3665957
> Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it


O Guntio, Guntio, wherefore art thou Gunteo?
Deny thy internet father and refuse thy name your daddy gave you.
Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my hatred of Joshua Moon


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 1, 2022)

Should we join forces with AF against Keffals?


----------



## Halmaz (Sep 1, 2022)

There is one little problem with this unholy alliance. 
Ethan cannot knock up Keffals, to make another Ralphamale heir.


----------



## The Tall Man (Sep 1, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Lol AF the Catboy love platform is the only only viable angle according to Fuentes. Love it.


I am always awed how humble nick is, especially when you think about all the things he accomplished for America with his movement.
Literally the reincarnation of Hitler.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Sep 1, 2022)

"AF is the only viable movement that opposes  deplatforming" Nick is actually a retard hypocrite and his audience members are as dumb as a cum sock.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Sep 1, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3665957
> Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it


Wasn't this homosexual saying that deplatforming was based and commanding his twink brigade to mass flag twitter accounts just like a month ago?


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 1, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Wasn't this homosexual saying that deplatforming was based and commanding his twink brigade to mass flag twitter accounts just like a month ago?


That’s because Nick is just the other side of the same grifting faggot coin Lucas is.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 1, 2022)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> "AF is the only viable movement that opposes  deplatforming" Nick is actually a retard hypocrite and his audience members are as dumb as a cum sock.


Oh so his black light search has finally found something then good for him.


----------



## Trust48 (Sep 1, 2022)

Ralph hitching his gunt to the Keffals brigade is probably the dumbest thing that hillbilly could have done.  The fuse has been lit, now its just a matter of time.


----------



## Null (Sep 1, 2022)

Ralph, Queen Keffal's bitch and Nick Fuentes's waterboy, doubles down on why he loves the taste of gash.


----------



## 3322 (Sep 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3667146
> 
> Ralph, Queen Keffal's bitch and Nick Fuentes's waterboy, doubles down on why he loves the taste of gash.


Who would have thought that Ralph would fight on the side of the SJW's in Gamergate II? As Keffals would say "you dropped off". 

Also Andrew Anglin is one of the most influential voices of his generation? Wonder what Anglin is saying that Ralph likes so much...



Oh I see...


----------



## Gold-Pilled (Sep 1, 2022)

I ship it.
#Reffals
Kalph doesn’t have the same ring to it.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3667146
> 
> Ralph, Queen Keffal's bitch and Nick Fuentes's waterboy, doubles down on why he loves the taste of gash.


Now that the ugly fat tranny and the faggot spic, both of whom I am subservient to and will say anything to please, have made opposing stances known, I am going to randomly pick a completely different stance to take in order to not make either of my masters upset with me.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sep 1, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Wasn't this homosexual saying that deplatforming was based and commanding his twink brigade to mass flag twitter accounts just like a month ago?


"False flagging anyone who doesn't like me is based. Criminals are based." - Spicolas J Fagtes


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 1, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> I sucked off spoke to the network and got an advance copy of the script a few months from now:
> 
> "I was actually always against Keffals. I just wanted the Farms to go down but I was never ok with anything about Keffals, I talked about it very openly and extensively on this very show, I don't know why those alogs are acting like I was ever a fan of Keffals."
> 
> ...


On the bright side for keffals if they get a restraining order against ralph it's another thing in common with cis women


Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3665957
> Ralph's owner doesn't approve of their relationship, but I know true love when I see it





SiggerNlayer said:


> Wasn't this homosexual saying that deplatforming was based and commanding his twink brigade to mass flag twitter accounts just like a month ago?


You're missing that Nick loves reading Ralph's forum as much as anyone else here. This site goes down he's out of his favorite afternoon entertainment same as any of us. Hell nick Fuentes could be here under an account posting himself , maybe he's calling Ralph a piggy rn, probably even has an oat milk avatar, maybe he got sick of a certain fat hog talking about his sister and wants to make ralph kiss his ass even as he basically openly says he's mocking him at this very moment


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3667146
> 
> Ralph, Queen Keffal's bitch and Nick Fuentes's waterboy, doubles down on why he loves the taste of gash.


I love how he flat-out says Cloudflare is correct and that opposing their philosophy will likely get him deplatformed/kicked off the Internet in the future, destroying his livelihood……but he doesn‘t care because of his one-sided blood feud with the pedophile owner of the Karen Farms, Josh Moon.  

Another genius take from the fattest retard in the sektur.   Also love how Ethan “Gamergate” Gunt is siding with Brianna Wu 2.0, supporting the SJWs.   You lick that tranny gash, boy.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Sep 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3667146
> 
> Ralph, Queen Keffal's bitch and Nick Fuentes's waterboy, doubles down on why he loves the taste of gash.



absolutely buck broken


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Sep 1, 2022)

Anglin... Voice of his generation... that endorsement belongs into Gunt's introduction. Shame he does not have wikipage to add it anymore.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 1, 2022)

this fatass  nigga a hippo-crit


----------



## Deathfromabove (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> It’s still the funniest fucking thing ever that Ethan ”Short-Bus” Ralph loudly and publicly supported a child-molesting troon who wants to deplatform and dox every alt-right person they find. I haven’t kept up with Ralph but if an alt-right audience went with him that is just levels of retardation I can’t imagine.


If Keffals had any degree of power in American government people like Ralph would be declared extremist enemies of the state and imprisoned. I have no doubt in my mind that would happen. Either Ralph is too retarded to know that or he just doesn't care as long as it means owning that GOD DAMN JOSHUA MOON


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Sep 1, 2022)

Deathfromabove said:


> If Keffals had any degree of power in American government people like Ralph would be declared extremist enemies of the state and imprisoned. I have no doubt in my mind that would happen. Either Ralph is too retarded to know that or he just doesn't care as long as it means owning that GOD DAMN JOSHUA MOON


I'm pretty sure Josh has said Ralph would get on his knees and suck a black dick if it would slightly inconvenience the farms or Josh, and I now totally believe that Ralph would.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 1, 2022)

Low IQ Poster said:


> I'm pretty sure Josh has said Ralph would get on his knees and suck a black dick if it would slightly inconvenience the farms or Josh, and I now totally believe that Ralph would.


Oh no I hope he doesn't do that. It would make me seethe so hard!


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 1, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3667146
> 
> Ralph, Queen Keffal's bitch and Nick Fuentes's waterboy, doubles down on why he loves the taste of gash.


Completely retarded drivel from the fat worthless pig, property of Lucas Roberts and Nicholas Fuentes. 
- no one is stalking your children, people are merely commenting on the images with the creepy messages that YOU chose to put out in the PUBLIC. Moron. Who's strapping a GoPro to their chest and following you in the strip malls you frequent? Speaking of stalking, who went to film Chris Chan's arrest, and even sent his ugly horse to knock the door? 
- killstream.tv wasn't hacked, it was the host that got compromised and the information was released on raidforums. Another lie. 

"Reinstate Andrew Anglin", keep sucking that riceburner pervert's cock, simp.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Sep 1, 2022)

Gold-Pilled said:


> I ship it.
> #Reffals
> Kalph doesn’t have the same ring to it.


I’m telling ya… The Kunt.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 1, 2022)

Gold-Pilled said:


> I ship it.
> #Reffals
> Kalph doesn’t have the same ring to it.


I like the Keffamale myself


----------



## Gold-Pilled (Sep 1, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> I’m telling ya… The Kunt.


I HATE that I didn’t think of that first.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 1, 2022)

Deathfromabove said:


> If Keffals had any degree of power in American government people like Ralph would be declared extremist enemies of the state and imprisoned. I have no doubt in my mind that would happen. Either Ralph is too retarded to know that or he just doesn't care as long as it means owning that GOD DAMN JOSHUA MOON


 I don't think he plans on living that long like deep down he has to know that with his life style five more years are really fucking optimistic. He wants to live just long enough to see the things he feels slighted him in some way burn to the ground. I may be reading too much into it and what's left of his brain encased in fat and Maker's Mark isn't even capable of thoughts that complex anymore but in the end who really knows.


----------



## Scooter Kid (Sep 2, 2022)

That troon pussy got him acting unwise.


----------



## Chiridion (Sep 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> You're missing that Nick loves reading Ralph's forum as much as anyone else here. This site goes down he's out of his favorite afternoon entertainment same as any of us. Hell nick Fuentes could be here under an account posting himself , maybe he's calling Ralph a piggy rn, probably even has an oat milk avatar, maybe he got sick of a certain fat hog talking about his sister and wants to make ralph kiss his ass even as he basically openly says he's mocking him at this very moment


Nick is secretly @AltisticRight and swatted MTG for something to talk about on his show


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Sep 2, 2022)

Kinda sucks that Keffals moved his protest to Australia... they so won't let Ralph in Australia. Would have been nice to see Gunt getting beaten in southern hemisphere.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 2, 2022)

Scooter Kid said:


> That troon pussy got him acting unwise.


Many such cases


----------



## Troon Carey (Sep 2, 2022)

Surprising absolutely nobody, Ralph and his professed pedophile bride to be swear fealty to a groomer. And here I was thinking 2022 was going to be boring!


----------



## Spergichu (Sep 2, 2022)

I was hoping something funny would come out of this "alliance" but all Ralph has done is cope and seethe on Twitter and his stream like normal, just with more axe wound licking. Only thing remotely close to being funny is him trying to double back to appease Nick, while not trying to piss off his new gf.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 2, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> I’m telling ya… The Kunt.


Troon + Gunt = Trunt


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 2, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Troon + Gunt = Trunt


I think the ship name should be Meffals, not directly ralph related but it can be a play on both meth and memphis. Memfals maybe.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Sep 2, 2022)

I wonder what allies might one day join this polyamorous alliance. Kero? Cyrax? SissyBabyPansy? ADF? Richard Spencer? All of the above? What a glorious lolcow custom family that could be made by this humble beginning between 2022's top lolcows.


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Sep 2, 2022)

link / archive | link / archive 
they have the same brain


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 2, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3672148View attachment 3672141
> link / archive | link / archive
> they have the same brain


ralph. .... they ddosed you last time. stfu before they flag your twitter down. you realize theyd say youre responsible for brianna wu being literally sniped at right? that you harassed her irl? dummy


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Sep 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> ralph. .... they ddosed you last time. stfu before they flag your twitter down. you realize theyd say youre responsible for brianna wu being literally sniped at right? that you harassed her irl? dummy


Ralph, the blue-checked, blue-haired flaggot strikes again. Keffals’ new manservant.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm sure glad there's no possible way to make a new twitter account within 15 seconds...


----------



## BlackDragoons (Sep 2, 2022)

Ralph wanting some of that pocket penis.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 2, 2022)

“We are winning”

Says the fag currently hiding in fear for his life.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Sep 2, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3672148View attachment 3672141
> link / archive | link / archive
> they have the same brain


Imagine being such a pathetic loser that you think "deplatforming" internet commentators few regular people have even heard of is some great win for activism. They can now go share an overcooked unseasoned $300 steak together when the Keffals world tour finally lands in Vegas.


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Sep 2, 2022)

Ralph dressing up how Lucas likes it:


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 2, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> Ralph dressing up how Lucas likes it:
> View attachment 3673405


Fuentes likes that too.

What is it with these cult leaders and catboys?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 2, 2022)

I like Ralph’s packwatch gif. It’s actually very good.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 2, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> Ralph sure does love him some penis.


That's because his is too small.


----------



## RangerBoo (Sep 3, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3672148View attachment 3672141
> link / archive | link / archive
> they have the same brain


Oh nooooooooo... Jim got banned, again. It is not like he already has a back up account and can easily make another account if that happens again. God, Lucas and Ralph are such fucking retards. They truly do belong together.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Sep 3, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> ralph. .... they ddosed you last time. stfu before they flag your twitter down. you realize theyd say youre responsible for brianna wu being literally sniped at right? that you harassed her irl? dummy



Does keffals know?  Imagine if someone told he/she/it about how Ethan treated Brianna wu


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 3, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> Does keffals know?  Imagine if someone told he/she/it about how Ethan treated Brianna wu


You're assuming that Lucas gives a shit about what happens to anybody but Lucas. Unless it's profitable for Lucas of course. Lucas.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 3, 2022)

Yeah I wish everyone would stop calling Lucas the man by some weird internet name when in reality he’s a guy named Lucas who’s a dude and will never be a woman. And he’s fat as fuck.


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 3, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> View attachment 3672148View attachment 3672141
> link / archive | link / archive
> they have the same brain


I guess pedophiles stick together.


----------



## wilji1090 (Sep 3, 2022)

How long before we get the inevitable breakup arc when Keffals goes after Ralph and the AF crowd?


----------



## draggs (Sep 3, 2022)

this is the smelliest horseshoe theory is right example ever


----------



## byuu (Sep 3, 2022)

Ralph can't stop win....Oh, it's up again.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Sep 3, 2022)

I was mid-paragraph and siting future betrayals when the Farms went down. Ralph really is dented if he believes for one second that they won’t come from him and his ilk. All this proved is A: there are a few bad actors here, because of course there are. But more importantly, B: corpos cannot be trusted to protect individual rights; they will inevitably bend the knee, because they are too lazy to look into matters themselves, and within the pocket of the alphabet agencies and the media. If they are too big to fail, they will always cave.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 3, 2022)

byuu said:


> Ralph can't stop win....Oh, it's up again.


i cant imagine how much ralph shat himself in anger when kf was down for less time post cloudflare actively blocking the site vs when just some kinda error happened. 


Expendable Zaku said:


> I was mid-paragraph and siting future betrayals when the Farms went down. Ralph really is dented if he believes for one second that they won’t come from him and his ilk. All this proved is A: there are a few bad actors here, because of course there are. But more importantly, B: corpos cannot be trusted to protect individual rights; they will inevitably bend the knee, because they are too lazy to look into matters themselves, and within the pocket of the alphabet agencies and the media. If they are too big to fail, they will always cave.


hes outright said it himself that most likely it will take him down, he just supports it because right now josh moon is being effected more. thats actually what he said. he realized hes fucked rep wise and might as well not pretend to be an ultra short sighted piggy who hates his family and doesnt care if theyve enough money to eat.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Sep 3, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> As Ralph is a member of American First, him liking men does not come off as a shock.


I thought Nick hated Ethan. Or how does that web of relationships go? It’s all very confusing after a while. 


Punished 🌍 said:


> The Crossover that needs to happen is that Keffals needs to go to the Killstream.


Can the world even handle those two hugboxes colliding?


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Sep 3, 2022)

Random Internet Person said:


> I thought Nick hated Ethan. Or how does that web of relationships go? It’s all very confusing after a while.
> 
> Can the world even handle those two hugboxes colliding?


It would create a black hole merger of depravity. That said, probably. Both of them are prone to self-immolation.


----------



## DrNow (Sep 4, 2022)

Ralph was always just the guy who hosts right wing social commentators to me, I'd see him around from time to time and even occasionally listen to his show. I never particularly disliked him and wasn't interested in his drama. I'd like to think his decision to support Keffals will harm his integrity as a supposed dissident, and will not be taken lightly by his viewerbase. I'd be deeply disappointed if I was actually a fan of Ethan Ralph and saw him expressing support for the worst kind of corporate thought policing imaginable. Whatever Ralph's feud with Null, he's been online long enough to know the same maniacal communists mobbing Cloudflare would come for him given the slightest reason. Keffals, a member of the blue-tick bourgeousie, stands to gain from increasing restrictions on free expression. Ralph does not.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 4, 2022)

Random Internet Person said:


> I thought Nick hated Ethan. Or how does that web of relationships go? It’s all very confusing after a while.
> 
> Can the world even handle those two hugboxes colliding?


Ralph isn’t a member of AF. Nick made that very clear and also doesn’t let Ralph speak at any of their events. Ralph is like the kid you let sit at your table because he buys you lunch but then don’t invite to any parties.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Sep 4, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> hes outright said it himself that most likely it will take him down


Well Cozy is pretty high on the list. And oh boy do I actually want to see that. That is... actually "far right" site. Even that horrible Destiny, who Keffals has inverted hate boner for, streams there. Well reason why I want to see it is because Ralph cheered it on. When catboys turn on Ralph. I really really want to see it.


----------



## shankthesheev (Sep 4, 2022)

Man, last night was a fucking massacre of people who mock these two weirdos. Molesterson, Metokur, the allegedly returned Dame Pesos, tons of accounts went down. Almost like Lucas is trying to silence people who mock him, and those accounts had images of his posts in the past or something.
Like happily sending HRT to children behind their parents back, or grooming kids to join their catboy army



DrNow said:


> Ralph was always just the guy who hosts right wing social commentators to me, I'd see him around from time to time and even occasionally listen to his show. I never particularly disliked him and wasn't interested in his drama. I'd like to think his decision to support Keffals will harm his integrity as a supposed dissident, and will not be taken lightly by his viewerbase. I'd be deeply disappointed if I was actually a fan of Ethan Ralph and saw him expressing support for the worst kind of corporate thought policing imaginable. Whatever Ralph's feud with Null, he's been online long enough to know the same maniacal communists mobbing Cloudflare would come for him given the slightest reason. Keffals, a member of the blue-tick bourgeousie, stands to gain from increasing restrictions on free expression. Ralph does not.


Keffles gains literally NOTHING from having Ralph in his corner. God I hope someone goes through Ralph's history and finds all of his freakouts about troons, the meltdown that would produce would be fucking incredible


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 4, 2022)

shankthesheev said:


> Man, last night was a fucking massacre of people who mock these two weirdos. Molesterson, Metokur, the allegedly returned Dame Pesos, tons of accounts went down. Almost like Lucas is trying to silence people who mock him, and those accounts had images of his posts in the past or something.
> Like happily sending HRT to children behind their parents back, or grooming kids to join their catboy army


Luckily the internet never forgets and the shelf life on these faggots is 3 years tops. What the fuck is Lucas gonna do when he’s a 40 year old washed up internet hag? KF went down and I went golfing and now it’s back and I can get back to being a retard online. I don’t think it’s doing the damage they think.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Sep 4, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> . What the fuck is Lucas gonna do when he’s a 40 year old washed up internet hag?.


He's going to continue raping kids and making shit loads of money doing it. Protected by the government


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 4, 2022)

shankthesheev said:


> Man, last night was a fucking massacre of people who mock these two weirdos. Molesterson, Metokur, the allegedly returned Dame Pesos, tons of accounts went down. Almost like Lucas is trying to silence people who mock him, and those accounts had images of his posts in the past or something.
> Like happily sending HRT to children behind their parents back, or grooming kids to join their catboy army
> 
> 
> Keffles gains literally NOTHING from having Ralph in his corner. God I hope someone goes through Ralph's history and finds all of his freakouts about troons, the meltdown that would produce would be fucking incredible


You must be new which is fine, but here's some tips. 
- Ralph voted for Obama twice 
- He feuded with more right wing gamergate spergs over LGBTQAIDSS+ rights and atheism 

So yeah, if you look back, you'll realise a JCaesar187 that would, and still will lick the axe wound.


----------



## Pope Urban (Sep 7, 2022)

Whether Ralph gets Keffals senpai to notice him or not, I take some minor solace in the knowledge that if Kiwi Farms truly goes down, Ethan's operation is not much farther behind.

Null can make ends meet without the site, I'm sure. What's this fat retard going to do without his superchats? Get a real job?


----------



## dreamwebz (Sep 7, 2022)

Destiny said Keffals and Kiwi Farms deserve each other
was he right?
look K-iwi F-arms = K( e) F (fals)
these ar the signs.
LOOK AT THE LETTERS
there must be screed connection


----------



## thhrang (Sep 8, 2022)

MCJarbo said:
			
		

> Lyrics:
> 
> girl come out of hiding
> 'cause who the fuck would even go fly to ireland?
> ...


----------



## Inside your walls (Sep 8, 2022)

How can you just leave me standing
Alone in a world that's so cold? (So cold)
Maybe I'm just too demanding
Maybe I'm just like Ronnie, too bold
Maybe you're just like Sandra,
She's never satisfied (she's never satisfied)
Why do we holler at each other?
This is what it sounds like
When gunts collide  



Transparent version


----------



## Deathfromabove (Sep 8, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> You must be new which is fine, but here's some tips.
> - Ralph voted for Obama twice
> - He feuded with more right wing gamergate spergs over LGBTQAIDSS+ rights and atheism
> 
> So yeah, if you look back, you'll realise a JCaesar187 that would, and still will lick the axe wound.


Wasn't he also a writer for a left-wing political website? I know I read a really embarrassing article of his deep throating Obama.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Sep 8, 2022)

Inside your walls said:


> How can you just leave me standing
> Alone in a world that's so cold? (So cold)
> Maybe I'm just too demanding
> Maybe I'm just like Ronnie, too bold
> ...


This pic really shows Lucas is starting to get the classic Eunuch body shape.
(Ralph already displays it, as his Gunt produces formidable levels of estrogen, accounting for Ralph's way of reacting to stress like a bitch.)
When they hit their 30's their body fat distribution settles around their middle, check out any pictures of historical Eunuchs.
All he needs is one of those tassled rice farmer hats and a Mandarin robe and our pet failed Fart Porn actor would fit right in serving a 15th C Chinese Emperor.


----------



## CheapMeds (Sep 8, 2022)

thhrang said:


>



Archives
*MP3* from MCJarbo's YT description link




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


 

*MP4*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Sep 8, 2022)

thhrang said:


>


This might be his best work yet.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 8, 2022)

I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.


Procrastinhater said:


> Lucas looks more like a woman than Mantsu at least, especially when you see them side by side.


I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 9, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.
> 
> View attachment 3686795


You can crop the head out and people would think he's Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 9, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.
> 
> View attachment 3686795


That's perfect than, isn't that his preferred strike zone?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 9, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> You can crop the head out and people would think he's Ethan Ralph.


No, he's far too tall and skinny to be Ralph. I don't think Ralph's gunt has ever been that small.


----------



## I Can Smell My Balls (Sep 9, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.
> 
> View attachment 3686795


He can't even get fat like a woman. That's a pot bellied hank hill ass having MAN.


----------



## A Real Munson (Sep 9, 2022)

I Can Smell My Balls said:


> He can't even get fat like a woman. That's a pot bellied hank hill ass having MAN.


"His butt is so small, that he hula hoops... WITH A CHEERIO! Not a fruit loop, a cheerio!" -Buddha Sack.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 9, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.
> 
> View attachment 3686795


Lucas looks absolutely disgusting. A literal hunchback, big protruding gut, long greasy hair, bitch tits......you're on CNN and this is literally the best you can dress? A smelly black T-Shirt and unwashed black pants hanging off your non-existent ass? Couldn't buy a new outfit with that 100 grand you milked by making up allegations?

No fucking person is going to look at this creature and think "Yes, that's a woman."    He's just a disgusting Severus Snape-lookin' mothafucka that loooks like he's on his way to committ a school shooting.   He looks like a man with a hormone disorder giving him strangely saggy bitch tits.   

Him and Ralph have in common that they're both money-obsessed hypocrites, possess giant guts and can hardly walk, and whenever they're caught on camera people point and laugh because of how fucking comically weird they look.   

They also both have a similar penis size, I think Lucas might be bigger TBH.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 9, 2022)

While we're taking shots at Lucas and Gunt for looking like disgusting hobgoblins, I am reminded of the fact that Lucas is the taller one.


----------



## Bussy cat (Sep 10, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> The only thing these people have in common is gonorrhea and a likewise-burning hatred for Joshua Connor Moon. Any alliance formed on so shaky a foundation is likely to result in a hilarious betrayal.
> And although we make fun of the swine and his horse, KF has been more or less indirectly responsible for almost every W Ralph has taken lately by making fun of his equally barnyard tier enemies, so aren't we really better considered his natural ally against the tranny menace?
> Gunt logic at it's finest.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Sep 10, 2022)

We gotta give something to Ralph and Kweeen Keffals, this alliance turned out to be as deadly to the forum as the time Shang Tsung teamed up with Quan Chi to Snap Liu Kang's neck.


----------



## The Hard R (Sep 10, 2022)

3322 said:


> Which (((italian))) should Ralph end up with?
> 
> View attachment 3618575View attachment 3618576
> View attachment 3618580View attachment 3618581


Ralph definitely has a type


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 10, 2022)

I think this union was what made me lose all interest in following this cow. I wish him a long life so he can continue to suffer the curse of being a living Gunt.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 11, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> I think the ship name should be Meffals


Klunt


----------



## Ricky Bobby and his quest (Sep 15, 2022)

I look forward to more collective something  when they realize .nets alive and well. Maybe we’ll get a special crossover episode with guest star ding dong fong jones and the bathtub of hormones


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 15, 2022)

Mom, I'm on the internet and I'm saying nigger again


----------



## maguyver16 (Sep 30, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.
> 
> View attachment 3686795


Wait so that's not the wind or anything right? What's even the point of the HRT if you're just gonna have the Virgin posture?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 4, 2022)

Lucas Roberts is a fat faggot who pretended farts were real when they weren't. Ethan Ralph is a fat faggot who pretended a fart wasn't real when it was.


----------



## ñññ (Oct 4, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Lucas Roberts is a fat faggot who pretended farts were real when they weren't. Ethan Ralph is a fat faggot who pretended a fart wasn't real when it was.


It's like poetry...


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 4, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Lucas Roberts is a fat faggot who pretended farts were real when they weren't. Ethan Ralph is a fat faggot who pretended a fart wasn't real when it was.


The Yin to Keffals missing Wang


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Oct 4, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I can't even bring myself to be appalled at Ralph anymore; throwing your dissident right-wing grift under the bus to team up with a censor-happy communist troon with no forethought towards optics is the exact thing I would expect from someone as void of principles as the ragepig.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen those photos of Lucas from the side that have been circulating lately but he looks like a fat 15 year old boy.
> 
> View attachment 3686795


It's kind of interesting how they're built with a dad bod beer gut. Keffals in their 20s right? If so they're aging terribly.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 4, 2022)

BibiLivesMatter said:


> It's kind of interesting how they're built with a dad bod beer gut. Keffals in their 20s right? If so they're aging terribly.


Probably drinks a lot of alcohol. We know he eats like shit. Add on top of that zero exercise and you get a dumpy male body.


----------



## Some Badger (Oct 4, 2022)

BibiLivesMatter said:


> It's kind of interesting how they're built with a dad bod beer gut. Keffals in their 20s right? If so they're aging terribly.


I think Keffals is what, 27? He and Ralph are like 10 years apart and yet have gross dad guts despite wildly different body types and a full foot's worth of a height difference. That's what HRT does to a mf


Goyslop Muncher said:


> Probably drinks a lot of alcohol. We know he eats like shit. Add on top of that zero exercise and you get a dumpy male body.


Don't forget the part where he spends every waking moment at his computer. If that gives me bad posture from just a couple hours drawing each night after work, imagine what that does to a NEET who does that every day for at least ten hours at a time.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 5, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I think Keffals is what, 27? He and Ralph are like 10 years apart and yet have gross dad guts despite wildly different body types and a full foot's worth of a height difference. That's what HRT does to a mf
> 
> Don't forget the part where he spends every waking moment at his computer. If that gives me bad posture from just a couple hours drawing each night after work, imagine what that does to a NEET who does that every day for at least ten hours at a time.


Also the male body is positioned to be in perfect balance with a wang hanging out the front so if you chop that off and replace it with a shitslit in the front you're gonna be out of whack.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 12, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Also the male body is positioned to be in perfect balance with a wang hanging out the front so if you chop that off and replace it with a shitslit in the front you're gonna be out of whack.


I used to think trannies got fat because they can pass as a fat woman better. The truth is that they’re just lazy unkempt autists, so they get gunts for that reason.


----------



## ShitBomber (Dec 31, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> For someone who says he's not a bitch, he sure acts like one.
> 
> As for calling it a criminal enterprise, I can guarantee that Ralph's own rapsheet trumps any supposed crime this website is accused of.


Agreed. KiwiFarms may have a few bad members here and there (you can't base a site off of the actions of a few who take a discussion too far) but Ethan Ralph's crimes would give the courts the right of way to send him off to prison.



Procrastinhater said:


> Lmfao what?
> Ralph you're such a soy filled bitch.
> Lucas looks more like a woman than Mantsu at least, especially when you see them side by side.
> Go get that stink ditch Porkins, at least this one doesnt watch anime.
> ...


This is what happens when trolls take a thread of some autistic Sonic fanboy with mental health problems and then gradually becomes the exact same person they were trying to fight against.



ShitBomber said:


> This is what happens when trolls take a thread of some autistic Sonic fanboy with mental health problems and then gradually becomes the exact same person they were trying to fight against.


yeah I know this might come off as cringe but Ethan Ralph likely saw what everyone on KiwiFarms was saying about Chris Chan and decided to take it too far by stalking him and harassing him.


----------



## disavow (Dec 31, 2022)

ShitBomber said:


> yeah I know this might come off as cringe but Ethan Ralph likely saw what everyone on KiwiFarms was saying about Chris Chan and decided to take it too far by stalking him and harassing him.


fuck off, zoomerfag


----------



## Pale Empress (Dec 31, 2022)

ShitBomber said:


> yeah I know this might come off as cringe but Ethan Ralph likely saw what everyone on KiwiFarms was saying about Chris Chan and decided to take it too far by stalking him and harassing him.


It was a big brained gambit to try to dunk on Josh, lurk more. Also, the edit button exists for a reason other than decoration.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2022)

@ShitBomber triple-posting is fucking based don't listen to these gutless faggots.


----------



## ShitBomber (Dec 31, 2022)

disavow said:


> fuck off, zoomerfag


You ever heard of the term "NYPA"? Well this is the kind of shit that Null does not want any of us doing here.



Pale Empress said:


> It was a big brained gambit to try to dunk on Josh, lurk more. Also, the edit button exists for a reason other than decoration.


as I said before, that was NOT directed towards Josh.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Dec 31, 2022)

This thread is gay.


----------



## Neo_Portugal (Jan 1, 2023)

How is it that Ralph always 
finds trad troons, and yet I'm sitting here unable to jerk off due to my diet of ssri's?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 2, 2023)

ShitBomber said:


> yeah I know this might come off as cringe but Ethan Ralph likely saw what everyone on KiwiFarms was saying about Chris Chan and decided to take it too far by stalking him and harassing him.


Not our fault, he is basically a tranny anyway and trannies like sticking to trannies (Ethan Ralph, Lucas Roberts, Amanda Lynn Morris).


----------

